# Better Call Saul



## Ranbay (Jan 12, 2015)

Needs it's own thread i think.... not long now


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 12, 2015)

Cool...about time.

But to be honest the link at the end to the 12 Monkeys series seemed better.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 12, 2015)

Could be epic or could be disaster.  Worth a try.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 7, 2015)

Bump, airs in US on Sunday (episode 2 on Monday). Uploaded onto uk Netflix the day after the US broadcast. Thats Monday and Tuesday viewing sorted. 

I'm excited.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 7, 2015)

Worth a look.

Lucky Netflix manages to get a stay of execution, as we were going to give it the chop.


----------



## Supine (Feb 7, 2015)

Looking forward to it.

"If you need a criminal lawyer, you'd better call a Criminal lawyer"


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 7, 2015)

*Must remember it's not BB


----------



## keybored (Feb 7, 2015)

Supine said:


> Looking forward to it.
> 
> "If you need a criminal lawyer, you'd better call a Criminal lawyer"


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 7, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Worth a look.
> 
> Lucky Netflix manages to get a stay of execution, as we were going to give it the chop.



Exactly this.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 9, 2015)

Any torrents yet?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 9, 2015)

Better Call Saul S01E01 720p HDTV x264-KILLERS

Loads


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 9, 2015)

Ace opening ep!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 9, 2015)

Spoiler



Tuco!


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just watched it, good start!


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 10, 2015)

Yep watched it tonight & will do ep2 tomorrow..


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 10, 2015)

I wanted to binge watch these. Netflix is dragging it out once a week.

I though the first episode was unremarkable.


----------



## Maltin (Feb 10, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> Netflix is dragging it out once a week.


That would be because it is being shown weekly on AMC in the States.


----------



## Yata (Feb 10, 2015)

2 ep premiere tho the 2nd was just on tonight, netflix tonight in UK and is torrented now

opening was brutal, then the bit in the court room 

whats with his brother? cant be around electricity? not heard of that before

tuco looking noticeably older than first appearance in BB but ill ignore that, i guess this is gonna explain how he became a "friend" of the cartel as he says to walt + jesse when they kidnap him


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Just seen first episode it's ok lots actors from BB. Will Jessie be in this show to?


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 10, 2015)

I think his brother is losing his faculties but doesn't want to admit it & is now looking to alternative to modern medicine hence the Finnish thing and the electricity.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 10, 2015)

I enjoyed it, it'll take time to hit it's stride...

The best bit was the long b&w opening.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Episode 2 better [emoji41]


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 10, 2015)

Just watched the first one. A promising start for a daunting spin-off imo...


----------



## metalguru (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes - the second episode is better and very promising.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 11, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmm, episode 2 demonstrated some potential flaws for me. Too much self referencing Breaking Bad characters and situations will just make a trainspotters paradise of the show if they allow it to go too far. The desert scene was a bit Breaking Bad lite, touched too much on the comedy side of things to be taken too seriously....although, this show is already stretching the realms of reality, so maybe it will veer towards that. I hope not, the previews suggested it would be much more dark drama than comedy...which I hope it is.

Enjoying so far, but I have fears I might lose interest if it doesn't forge a life of it's own beyond Breaking Bad....


----------



## The Boy (Feb 11, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Hmm, episode 2 demonstrated some potential flaws for me. Too much self referencing Breaking Bad characters and situations will just make a trainspotters paradise of the show if they allow it to go too far. The desert scene was a bit Breaking Bad lite, touched too much on the comedy side of things to be taken too seriously....although, this show is already stretching the realms of reality, so maybe it will veer towards that. I hope not, the previews suggested it would be much more dark drama than comedy...which I hope it is.
> 
> Enjoying so far, but I have fears I might lose interest if it doesn't forge a life of it's own beyond Breaking Bad....



I haven't rewatched, but i seem to remember that Breaking Bad wasn't nearly as dark at the beginning than even the second and third seasons.  I expect it's quite deliberate.


----------



## Supine (Feb 11, 2015)

Really enjoyed it. I was worried it would go pure comedy and fail to hit the mark but it hasn't. Is looking like a slow burner that will find is feet nicely


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 11, 2015)

loved it!
need some easy viewing as Walking Dead is getting too grim...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2015)

Spoiler: Spoiler



I'm not sure why Tuco's henchman wants to pay Saul to find out where the money is. Can't they just go round and torture it out of them? that's what i would if i was an evil criminal mastermind.



shame there's only 2 episodes up. i thought netflix just spunked all the episodes out at once?


----------



## Supine (Feb 11, 2015)

Maltin said:


> That would be because it is being shown weekly on AMC in the States.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 11, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They only do that for shows they make themselves which don't need to be shown on broadcast television first, like House of Cards.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> They only do that for shows they make themselves which don't need to be shown on broadcast television first, like House of Cards.


it's a netflix show though, isnt it? i'm sure it said that


----------



## The Boy (Feb 11, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a netflix show though, isnt it? i'm sure it said that


I thought that too,  but could easily be a Co-production.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2015)

The Boy said:


> I thought that too,  but could easily be a Co-production.


hasn't it debuted on netflix too?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2015)

shoulda wiki'd:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Better_Call_Saul
amc made it, but netfix syndicating it online


----------



## The Boy (Feb 11, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> hasn't it debuted on netflix too?


I *think* is a day behind.


----------



## starfish (Feb 11, 2015)

First 2 episodes were not too bad. Thought it might be quite light hearted, which it is to an extent but then hits you with some brutality to liven it up.

Is that the bloke from Spinal Tap et al playing his brother?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2015)

starfish said:


> First 2 episodes were not too bad. Thought it might be quite light hearted, which it is to an extent but then hits you with some brutality to liven it up.
> 
> Is that the bloke from Spinal Tap et al playing his brother?


Michael McKean/David St Hubbins (the patron saint of quality footwear)


----------



## starfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Michael McKean/David St Hubbins (the patron saint of quality footwear)


Ah thanks, that's why I asked. I got him mixed up with Christopher Guest & was looking for the wrong name in the titles.


----------



## thriller (Feb 14, 2015)

pleasantly surprised by how good the two episodes were.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 14, 2015)

Have enjoyed the the first, quite promising.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Feb 14, 2015)

I found the first two episodes a bit boring. On this evidence I'm not convinced Saul has enough depth to carry his own show...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2015)

boring? YOU'RE boring? 
People said that about The Wire and Breaking Bad, and they were thick


----------



## Wolveryeti (Feb 14, 2015)

You probably have low standards. Or are easily amused. Thats ok too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't see how it was boring - there was plenty of intrigue. lots of questions raised.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 14, 2015)

I feel like this will suffer a bit for being a prequel, you find yourself thinking, 'how does this lead to that thing that's already happened' rather than 'I wonder what will happen next'.

The main question of course is:



Spoiler



When does Tuco get his grill?


----------



## Yata (Feb 14, 2015)

found this on reddit



Spoiler



Nacho is short for Ignacio which is a name mentioned by Saul in BB
http://i.imgur.com/dkPpVxS.jpg

Lalo short for Eladio, altho some saying Eduardo?


----------



## thriller (Feb 14, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I feel like this will suffer a bit for being a prequel, you find yourself thinking, 'how does this lead to that thing that's already happened' rather than 'I wonder what will happen next'.
> 
> The main question of course is:
> 
> ...



what is "grill"?

I do like how they got tuco to tell his sidekick off which of course moves a bit extreme in BB


----------



## Yata (Feb 14, 2015)

the ugly metal shit he puts over his teeth


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 15, 2015)

thought first episode was pretty good.


----------



## thriller (Feb 15, 2015)

Yata said:


> the ugly metal shit he puts over his teeth



and that is considered a spoiler?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 15, 2015)

thriller said:


> and that is considered a spoiler?



The fact that the character in question appears at all would be a spoiler if you hadn't seen BCS yet.

The actor who plays him wasn't even allowed to tell his family or his mates that he was appearing until the show aired apparently.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 15, 2015)

I enjoyed it, but wonder if, with the "ending" known, it won't be able to maintain interest.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 15, 2015)

Idaho said:


> I enjoyed it, but wonder if, with the "ending" known, it won't be able to maintain interest.



I guess they could jump forward at any point and it would stop being a prequel.


----------



## J Ed (Feb 15, 2015)

Just saw the first two episodes, great. Better than BB


----------



## A380 (Feb 15, 2015)

Top show, I guess the arc will be how Saul goes from someone trying to do the right thing to the amoral monster he becomes...


----------



## Mapped (Feb 16, 2015)

I think it's excellent. Proper dark comedy. Had my hands in front of my face during the legs bit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 16, 2015)

A380 said:


> Top show, I guess the arc will be how Saul goes from someone trying to do the right thing to the amoral monster he becomes...



Followed by some kind of post-Heisenberg redemption perhaps.

I am intrigued to find out what happens with Mike.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 16, 2015)

A380 said:


> Top show, I guess the arc will be how Saul goes from someone trying to do the right thing to the amoral monster he becomes...



a monster? he was never on the same league as heisenberg.
but yes, the transition from Jimmy to Saul is indeed interesting - i can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Followed by some kind of post-Heisenberg redemption perhaps.
> 
> I am intrigued to find out what happens with Mike.


Wasn't the first bit in black and white a flash forward to the aftermath of Breaking Bad?


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Wasn't the first bit in black and white a flash forward to the aftermath of Breaking Bad?


yes definitely.

It has been pretty good so far... something to do on a tuesday evening.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 16, 2015)

I like the character enough to defo watch the whole thing. Its far from a confirmed classic yet, but there's room for it to become that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Wasn't the first bit in black and white a flash forward to the aftermath of Breaking Bad?



Yep, and presumably tht end of the story will be picked up again at some point.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2015)

From Wiki: Set in 2002, _Better Call Saul_ is about small-time lawyer James McGill (Bob Odenkirk), seven years before his appearance on _Breaking Bad_, though events during and after the original series are also explored.'
So expect more of these flash forwards. 

Wiki also says the 2nd series has already been commissioned.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 16, 2015)

Apart from the facepalm of watching episode 2 before 1 (cheers for dodgy torrent file naming conventions!) it was reassuringly good.

They could have really fucked with 'our baby' though it was all so well done and had that BB production amazingness of tricky flash forward/back and linkages, a return of the awesome montages, and just general BB 'feel' that made the reminiscing of BB and worth the entrance fee alone.

A good job...BIS-NATCH


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2015)

Are they not gonna let is watch Nacho (E03) tonight?


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 16, 2015)

Nacho, that's for sure.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Are they not gonna let is watch Nacho (E03) tonight?



I thought that new ones are Tuesdays?


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 16, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I thought that new ones are Tuesdays?



They are. The bastards.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I thought that new ones are Tuesdays?


It's broadcast on Mondays. Maybe Netflix has to wait for the next day.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> expect more of these flash forwards.
> 
> Wiki also says the 2nd series has already been commissioned.



It would be nice for it to catch up with the present day and go in its own direction.


----------



## thriller (Feb 17, 2015)

Not that impressed with ep 03. 

And what the fuck is a bis-snatch anyway?


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 17, 2015)

It was mint, as ever you're wrong thriller


----------



## thriller (Feb 17, 2015)

nonsense


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Was ok
Good ending


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Feb 18, 2015)

So where do we think it goes from here. I assume:


Spoiler



Jimmy is now going to take over their case, seeing as he knows they're guilty. Perhaps he'll get them locked away so he can split the cash with Nacho?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2015)

Metal Malcolm said:


> So where do we think it goes from here. I assume:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I guess Mike will become involved somehow too.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh hold on...



Spoiler



Wasn't there a clip from Breaking Bad, from where Walt & Jesse drag Saul into the desert, and he starts off asking 'Who sent you, was it Nacho?'.

So presumably Jimmy pisses him off massively at some point and...steals the cash?


----------



## Mation (Feb 18, 2015)

Omg I fucking love this programme so much. Want more. NOW 

((((Saul)))) tugs my heartstrings. Mike and more Mike. Oh yes .


----------



## thriller (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## starfish (Feb 25, 2015)

Spoiler



Saul Goodman.

It's all good man.



Clever.


----------



## electroplated (Feb 25, 2015)

starfish said:


> Saul Goodman.
> 
> It's all good man.
> 
> Clever.



Kicking myself for not realising this sooner


----------



## starfish (Feb 25, 2015)

electroplated said:


> Kicking myself for not realising this sooner


Youre not alone, probably


----------



## electroplated (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't think it was ever made explicitly clear until now, but I bet a few stoners worked it out!


----------



## thriller (Feb 26, 2015)

Interesting theory here, which contains spoilers for the first four episodes: http://i.imgur.com/75QWaNE.jpg


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 26, 2015)

Amazed I (and mostly everyone) hadn't worked out the name!

Hey, starfish ...probably worth spoiler tagging your explaination., because not everyone might have had the time to catch up yet, and it's a cool thing to not know off the internet. I can't watch until Wednesday, so I'm really glad I kept away from this thread yesterday


----------



## thriller (Feb 26, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Hey, starfish ...probably worth spoiler tagging your explaination., because not everyone might have had the time to catch up yet, and it's a cool thing to not know off the internet. I can't watch until Wednesday, so I'm really glad I kept away from this thread yesterday



oh fuck off. It's a fucking name, FFS.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 26, 2015)

thriller said:


> oh fuck off. It's a fucking name, FFS.



Go fuck yourself, twat.

I saw the headline "Origin of Saul's Name Revealed" on an article on Mashable yesterday and avoided it so I had a nice surprise when watching it last night. I know it's not a big spoiler, but it was a nice moment and I simply thought others might appreciate not nowing. It's not a biggie, and I did ask nicely.

You can fuck right off though.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 26, 2015)

thriller said:


> oh fuck off. It's a fucking name, FFS.



 FFS thriller I know what the show called now. can please you use spoiler code for that kind of bomb shell.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 26, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Go fuck yourself, twat.
> 
> I saw the headline "Origin of Saul's Name Revealed" on an article on Mashable yesterday and avoided it so I had a nice surprise when watching it last night. I know it's not a big spoiler, but it was a nice moment and I simply thought others might appreciate not nowing. It's not a biggie, and I did ask nicely.
> 
> You can fuck right off though.



Agree with you and thriller is being a twat, but as with threads on other shows - don't read the thread until you have seen the latest episode. Otherwise people have to basically spoiler everything and that's just daft.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 26, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Agree with you and thriller is being a twat, but as with threads on other shows - don't read the thread until you have seen the latest episode. Otherwise people have to basically spoiler everything and that's just daft.



Yep, I've trained myself to not click on threads for things I'm watching.Avoiding the Breaking Bad thread was a nightmare because I was a couple of series' behind. 

Loved the episode though, I think it will be intersting where it goes from here. His brother is really interesting character.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 26, 2015)

> don't read the thread until you have seen the latest episode


 bit obvious  or use the code


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2015)

I haven't seen the latest episode yet, but don't consider the Saul Goodman thing a spoiler. In fact I think it was explained in a Vince Gilligan interview years ago. 
However, thriller is a twit.


----------



## starfish (Feb 26, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Amazed I (and mostly everyone) hadn't worked out the name!
> 
> Hey, starfish ...probably worth spoiler tagging your explaination., because not everyone might have had the time to catch up yet, and it's a cool thing to not know off the internet. I can't watch until Wednesday, so I'm really glad I kept away from this thread yesterday


Didnt think of it at the time as i didnt think it was a biggie but i accept your point & have changed it. It still shows in electroplateds post where he quotes me though


----------



## Yata (Feb 26, 2015)

errr yup the name was explained either by vince or another writer ages ago, some sites might be going nuts thinking its a revelation but those articles probably written by the same johnny come latelys that didnt even watch BB till after the show had finished (its not too early to be elitist about that yet is it?)


----------



## electroplated (Feb 28, 2015)

starfish said:


> Didnt think of it at the time as i didnt think it was a biggie but i accept your point & have changed it. It still shows in electroplateds post where he quotes me though



I can't edit my post....


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 3, 2015)

The talking toilet in today's episode was brilliant.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Mar 3, 2015)

Wasn't the name explained in BB? The wiki makes a comment about how "he pretends to be a Jewish lawyer "for the homeboys who want a member of the tribe" and i'm sure I remember that from watching it...


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Good one this week


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 4, 2015)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Wasn't the name explained in BB? The wiki makes a comment about how "he pretends to be a Jewish lawyer "for the homeboys who want a member of the tribe" and i'm sure I remember that from watching it...



That was from one of the first eps he appeared in.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 4, 2015)

Great episode. Really enjoying this show, and I was very skeptical about it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2015)

it was definitely a comedy in this episode!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 5, 2015)

Felt this episode was a lot stronger than earlier ones. Jimmy is starting to feel like a more fleshed out character, the show seems to be coming into its own (rather than feeling like a "mere BB spinoff") and was more emotionally engaging than earlier episodes. There was some nice comedy at the start, and I'm looking forward to Mike actually featuring properly next week. 

Best episode yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2015)

Mike is looking a bit too old. Can't be helped I suppose.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Mike is looking a bit too old. Can't be helped I suppose.


Everyone is, tbh.

 Nature of the beast really.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Mike is looking a bit too old. Can't be helped I suppose.



How can you tell?  His face is made out of hamburger.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> How can you tell?  His face is made out of hamburger.


he's creaking a bit. he was quite the action man in breaking bad.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm really irritated by the brother character, I'd definitely have him committed if i were jimmy.


----------



## thriller (Mar 9, 2015)

yeah. he is very annoying and i find the story of his reaction to electricity very boring


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Not bad


----------



## juice_terry (Mar 10, 2015)

Enjoyed episode 6, cracking series so far


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 10, 2015)

Ep 6 was a corker...


----------



## starfish (Mar 10, 2015)

Aye, that was good.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 10, 2015)

yea yea


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 10, 2015)

Innit. ((((Mike))))


----------



## Supine (Mar 10, 2015)

Brilliant


----------



## Mungy (Mar 17, 2015)

i like it more than i did breaking bad. good music this week too


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

It's got more depth than early Breaking Bad for sure. Ep 6 was a first time writer too..he'd never written anything for tv before...but worked as an assistant on BB.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 18, 2015)

weyy it's getting better and better.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2015)

Ep 7 was a transitional one, tie up some early storylines, move us through some emotional chicanes, open up the doors for the new stories and directions. Felt like a end to a chapter, and opens the door for a 3 episode finale to season one, some kind of cliffhanger...and the lead in to season 2.


----------



## juice_terry (Mar 18, 2015)

Brilliant episode 7 poor old Jim is dying to do good.. but it's just not going to make him rich


----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 18, 2015)

Watched the whole series in 2 weeks... But I'm addicted to the periodic table 

Great one, have fun everyone !


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2015)

Impossible Girl said:


> Watched the whole series in 2 weeks... But I'm addicted to the periodic table
> 
> Great one, have fun everyone !


breaking bad, or better call saul?


----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> breaking bad, or better call saul?



What did I miss ?  I thought the thread was about Breaking Bad...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2015)

Impossible Girl said:


> What did I miss ?  I thought the thread was about Breaking Bad...


it's hard to tell. you know what the thread is called, but you talk about watching the whole thing and mention periodic tables


----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 18, 2015)

Errr my bad then... tired... sleep...


----------



## juice_terry (Mar 25, 2015)

Episode 8 was a good watch, Things are really looking up for Jim, but the best thing about this is watching with anticipation to see when it's all going to go terribly wrong. This really is quality TV and at the moment is on par with BB. I've got a sneaky feeling it is going to be even better as the season progresses.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 25, 2015)

Great ending to that one, really well done.


----------



## Supine (Mar 25, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Great ending to that one, really well done.



That's what I was going to say


----------



## keybored (Mar 26, 2015)

juice_terry said:


> Episode 8 was a good watch, Things are really looking up for Jim, but the best thing about this is watching with anticipation to see when it's all going to go terribly wrong.



Indeed. It looks like Chuck is going to have a relapse, leaving Jimmy all alone to take on the big boys. Of course he'll fail, become disillusioned with "doing the right thing"  and something something Mike's new dodgy associate(s).

That's my guess anyway... sorry if I'm stating the blindingly obvious


----------



## keybored (Mar 26, 2015)

Speaking of which, hello Silent Whisper.



Impossible Girl said:


> Watched the whole series in 2 weeks... But I'm addicted to the periodic table
> 
> Great one, have fun everyone !


----------



## Mungy (Mar 31, 2015)

didn't see that coming


----------



## starfish (Mar 31, 2015)

Mungy said:


> didn't see that coming


Hmm, I don't know. Who else could he have been phoning? Although it didn't click with me till Hamlin stopped Kim leaving his office. Another cracking episode though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 31, 2015)

The car park scene with Mike


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 31, 2015)

its brilliant.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 1, 2015)

What a shit. 

"A chimp with a machine gun" [emoji2]


----------



## oneunder (Apr 1, 2015)

TREVOR !	   from gta v


----------



## thegoodegg (Apr 2, 2015)

oneunder said:


> TREVOR !	   from gta v



who is this person? have seen a few forums mention this?


----------



## keybored (Apr 2, 2015)

thegoodegg said:


> who is this person? have seen a few forums mention this?


Steven Ogg played the walt in the blue camo trousers in the car park, he also did the voice for Trevor in GTA V.


----------



## thegoodegg (Apr 2, 2015)

keybored said:


> Steven Ogg played the walt in the blue camo trousers in the car park, he also did the voice for Trevor in GTA V.



ah. googled it. now it makes sense!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 4, 2015)

Well Chuck is confirmed as an utterly pompous git then. And his betrayal of Jimmy was almost at a Cain and Able level.


----------



## starfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Series 1 all wrapped up nicely then. How long do we have to wait for series 2. They are making/have made series 2. Please say they are/have.


----------



## oneunder (Apr 8, 2015)

Chicago Sunroof !   	 One for my bucket list..


----------



## Edward Kelly (Apr 8, 2015)

I like the Better Call Saul than Breaking Bad TBH . At times BB seems to have moments that make no sense, or more to the point they’re just stupid. Whether it's the screen writer or Directer sticking their noses in i've no idea, annoying though. 
I just like the Saul Show better.



Metal Malcolm said:


> Wasn't the name explained in BB? The wiki makes a comment about how "he pretends to be a Jewish lawyer "for the homeboys who want a member of the tribe" and i'm sure I remember that from watching it...


Yep, he explained it to Walt and the young fella. I'm surprised more people don't remember it tbh.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 8, 2015)

oneunder said:


> Chicago Sunroof !   	 One for my bucket list..


[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 8, 2015)

Only 10 episodes? That's a bit mean.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 8, 2015)

Was that the end of the series?

Was a bit of a flat episode IMO. I did watch it only half interested (like an idiot ), and tbh 



Spoiler



The 180 at the door of the lawyers office (to sew the seeds to go (break!) bad, after which he then approached Mike seemed a bit false.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Only 10 episodes? That's a bit mean


Often the case with a first series.
The 2nd will have the usual 13.
I thought it was a great ending.


----------



## Supine (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, bit of a slow episode for a series ending, but the last two minutes were a great setup for S2.

Overall I'd say 9/10. Very good series


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2015)

The bingo scene was brilliantly done.



Spoiler



Mic drop 



Pity about the montage though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 9, 2015)

Great ending. Happy with that.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 13, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> The bingo scene was brilliantly done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It kind of makes sense if the bits featuring Saul are still his flashback. Its pretty much how I'd remember a drunken week with a mate as opposed to the slow depressing detail of how the week ended. Enjoyed the series. Really picked up the pacd. Sometimes I think its better than Breaking Bad but maybe I am just forgetting how good it was. The whole Chuck being the cunt thing was pretty obvious I thought from his reaction when Jimmy told him about passing the bar. I thought it was supposed to be like that. So without it being thrown I your face you could be with Jimmy all the way when he confronted him.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2016)

Season 2 available from 15th Feb....


----------



## The Boy (Feb 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Season 2 available from 15th Feb....



Didn't even know they had commissioned this.  2016 was already looking like being a decent year for telly.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 13, 2016)

Are they publishing the whole thig at once this time?  Last year, Netflix were showing it after it had aired weekly on AMC in the US but I think it's financed by Netflix this year.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 13, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> Are they publishing the whole thig at once this time?  Last year, Netflix were showing it after it had aired weekly on AMC in the US but I think it's financed by Netflix this year.



Nope. Same deal.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 13, 2016)

Poo


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 16, 2016)

On Netflix now. Will watch and comment this evening.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 16, 2016)

was good


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 16, 2016)

That was good, then. Lack of bingeability is going to piss me off. I like seeing the glimpses of sauls future life and wonder if that's going somewhere. Probably, but at the BB/BCS writing teams usual ambling pace.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2016)

Enjoyed that. I've read a couple of reviews that suggest this season will be more of a slow burn, with a lot more emphasis on character relationships, which is fine by me.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 16, 2016)

First few minutes threw me, didn't the first series start in cinabuns too?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 16, 2016)

yeah, from Season 1 ep 1 same situation.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 16, 2016)

The light switch was a test. What a twit.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Enjoyed that. I've read a couple of reviews that suggest this season will be more of a slow burn, with a lot more emphasis on character relationships, which is fine by me.


Yeah, I enjoyed that. More of the same wouldn't be a bad thing.

Viktor


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 17, 2016)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> The light switch was a test. What a twit.



You mean you wouldn't? If it was really important, you'd be told to leave it alone AND WHY. He wasn't, so it isn't - flick the switch

Anyway - I really liked it, Mrs Voltz, not so. The fact that it is slow and that I'm watching it, is interesting - at the moment my attention span is getting shorter and shorter. But this was like meeting up with an old friend after not seeing each other for several years and you're immediately comfy with them and there's no need to talk you can just enjoy time with each other

And not being able to binge watch is fine by me - we're gradually working our way through Mad Men (Yes, I know  ) and part of me feels cheated that we're watching one a night rather than one a week, but the every looming possibility of the blocking of US Netflix is forcing the issue

There's something about the quality of the lighting and the look and the feel of BCS (and Mad Men for that matter) that's aesthetically pleasing, almost to the extent that if the writing were to go off a bit (which I doubt it will) but I'd probably still watch anyway


----------



## keybored (Feb 17, 2016)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> The light switch was a test. What a twit.



Maybe they just wanted to make sure he's really the maverick they're looking for.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 17, 2016)

Just started Season 1


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 17, 2016)

keybored said:


> Maybe they just wanted to make sure he's really the maverick they're looking for.



very good


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2016)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> The light switch was a test. What a twit.


That was all about him being an conflict junkie. 

He gave up his life of leisure because he was actively seeking someone to argue with or trick. 
He arrives at law film and there is no one for him to argue with yet, want a car? Fine. Want to choose your car? Fine. Change your mind afterwards. Fine. Want a different painting, stationary, food, desk, anything? Fine.

Where's the fix I was looking for?

Don't mess with the switch!
Oh yeah? Just watch me!
Damn the world keeps turning without drama


----------



## nogojones (Feb 17, 2016)

Was that broker they done the same bloke that had his car blown up by Walt?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2016)

nogojones said:


> Was that broker they done the same bloke that had his car blown up by Walt?


i thought so


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 17, 2016)

Going to stop watching it so I can binge watch it over a wet weekend.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2016)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> Going to stop watching it so I can binge watch it over a wet weekend.


----------



## bimble (Feb 23, 2016)

It's ... Tuesday!


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 23, 2016)

squat cobbler!


----------



## bimble (Feb 24, 2016)

not all pie sitters cry.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 27, 2016)

Finally got round to it. The first episode (apart from, maybe, Mike's flashback episode) that really, ahem, delivers, especially when it comes to comedy. 

Let's hope it keeps it up, but doesn't follow through.  

Thanks, I'm here all week.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 27, 2016)

Just seen first 2 episodes of S2...E1 was a slow burner but E2 was a real return to form. A classic, almost. Love it


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 2, 2016)

Good episode, looks like it's setting up plot points for the series. Bastard cliff hanger of an ending. Was half expecting someone from BB to show up at the end.


----------



## keybored (Mar 2, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Good episode, looks like it's setting up plot points for the series. Bastard cliff hanger of an ending. Was half expecting someone from BB to show up at the end.


Yeah that was a bit anticlimactic. Otherwise another great episode, good to see Jimmy back in his element.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 9, 2016)

Yey, I have 4 eps to catch up on...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2016)

...and so Tuco become represented by Jimmy and becomes reconnected to Mike...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 9, 2016)

Can someone please remind me what happened at the end of season 1? Brain block...


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 9, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Can someone please remind me what happened at the end of season 1? Brain block...


there's a quick catchup at the start of season 2


----------



## Maharani (Mar 11, 2016)

Caught up far too quickly . Loving it.


----------



## keybored (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh shit.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 16, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Can someone please remind me what happened at the end of season 1? Brain block...



Jimmy gets shafted by his brother.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 29, 2016)

Only two episodes left. 

Its been renewed for Season 3 thank the lord.

I love how were are near the end of season 2 and he still hasn't really broke bad. He's dipped his toe into criminal waters a couple of times but his decent into it has been a lot slower than Walter White's.

The latest reveal was almost a shout at screen moment for me.
The bit where his dad is shown to be a sheep. You might have seen this as merely the moment where Jimmy decides not to be a sheep but its also shows that his brother's animosity is ill founded.

Remember his brother says that Jimmy was taking from the business, that there was no other way his father could have been missing money from the business. 
At that point we didn't know that his father was smuck handing out cash to every con man with a sob story.

Yes Jimmy took 4 bucks from the till. But I believe that was only because he didn't want his father to know about the transaction that proved he'd been taking for an idiot. Protecting his father's pride.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2016)

There are three episodes left.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 31, 2016)

Love all the seeds of BB storylines slowly converging to set up the world that Walter White eventually lands in.

Loved the colourful clothing montage...

Mike is always good value...


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 31, 2016)

wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man, wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man, wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Yes Jimmy took 4 bucks from the till.



8


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> 8


I counted 4


----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I counted 4


One was a 5


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I counted 4



One $5 and three $1s. He even splays them out expositionally so you can see.

Anyway why would he take $8 from the guy and leave $4 in the till


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> One $5 and three $1s. He even splays them out expositionally so you can see.
> 
> Anyway why would he take $8 from the guy and leave $4 in the till


i had thought he took $4


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2016)

That makes sense as it was $4 a carton. 
He took 2 cartons to rub it into his face that he wasn't catching a taxi with 2 bucks.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 31, 2016)

Yep - a five and 3 Ones


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 5, 2016)

Was the start of the opening scene all one take? Pretty impressive.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 5, 2016)

Great episode.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 5, 2016)

Its brilliant innit. Gonna choon in tomorrow.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Was the start of the opening scene all one take? Pretty impressive.



Appears to be.

I suspect a drone carrying some kind of steadycam (or post production wizardry) with a quick release to allow a cameraman to take over and continue once inside the loading bay.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 6, 2016)

I thought it might be a drone but it doesn't go particularly high, they could have done it with a long arm thingy on a vehicle.


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 6, 2016)

They will have used a steadicam on a dolly, a dolly being just like the wheelchair with cameraman in later in the episode


----------



## Spod (Apr 6, 2016)

Enjoying it but I am still waiting for shit to 'kick off' and threads to combine. 
What is Mike's surveillance leading up to? Will we meet Gus? I hope so!


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 13, 2016)

Well, that last episode was fantastic.  Very like a Breaking Bad episode with how much they managed to cram in.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 13, 2016)

i'm losing much love for saul - is that the intention?
good show but it needs more arcs, mike's development is far more interesting.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 13, 2016)

Yep last 2 have really picked it up, reckon the last one is going to be killer. Jimmy and Mike both reallyfucked up now, they are caught in the spiral of corruption.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2016)

When can we expect S3 on netflix?


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 13, 2016)

Calm down, dear.

Will be next February/March


----------



## Yata (Apr 13, 2016)

some interesting things posted on the BCS reddit



https://i.reddituploads.com/c7a5243...536&w=1536&s=536cc4e1b09eb6fffa580447c7e23c63   Ernie Fring?

also the first letters of all this seasons eps can be rearranged to spell "Frings Back"


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> Calm down, dear.
> 
> Will be next February/March



Calm down dear? I was only fuckin asking.


----------



## Maharani (Apr 13, 2016)

Last ep very gripping.


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 14, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Calm down dear? I was only fuckin asking.



Just teasing


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 14, 2016)

Kim has been an outstanding character this season.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Kim has been an outstanding character this season.


yep definitely the most interesting.

mike became a bit of a cartoon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> They will have used a steadicam on a dolly, a dolly being just like the wheelchair with cameraman in later in the episode


The point of a steadycam is that you're _not_ using a dolly.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 18, 2016)

Last one coming.
This is sad news. i've been loving this series.


----------



## keybored (Apr 19, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> Calm down, dear.
> 
> Will be next February/March



Ouch.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2016)

Well, that was a bit of a let down....not that I didn't enjoy it, but really another 3 eps would have been better than having to wait a year for more...


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 20, 2016)

15 Breaking Bad call-backs in BCS:

15 "Breaking Bad" Callbacks You Might Have Missed From "Better Call Saul"


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 20, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> yep definitely the most interesting.
> 
> mike became a bit of a cartoon.



I love robotic Howard the generic law firm lawyer.


----------



## bimble (Apr 20, 2016)

Saving up the last one.. Will probably cave and press play tonight but trying to hold off because once its watched thats it, for a whole year. I still think this is the best thing that there ever was on tv ever.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2016)

I think it is better than breaking bad.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think it is better than breaking bad.



Me and the missus agree.


----------



## bimble (Apr 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think it is better than breaking bad.


Yes. A lot. Breaking bad got boring. This show being made off the back of the success of that one had i think unprecedented freedom to do whatever it felt like. brilliant.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think it is better than breaking bad.



A lot better, I agree totally.


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 20, 2016)

My view is Breaking Bad started slowly and became a force of nature.  This is a force of nature already.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 20, 2016)

The theme of Breaking Bad and the theme of Better Call Saul is the same. How someone goes from good to deeply criminal.  

However in Breaking Bad they got there in a rush. The catalyst was singular, simple, urgent and often brutal. 

In Better Call Saul its slow, complicated and subtle. 

I'm loving the slow reveal. That extra little piece in the puzzle a piece at a time without waving the picture on the front of the box at you. 

As much as I loved Breaking Bad this is so much cleverer and really invests you into the characters. 

I was gutted when Breaking Bad finished. It had to finish and it finished at a good time. Yet I still wished it could go on somehow. 

I think that wish was more than granted.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 21, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I love robotic Howard the generic law firm lawyer.


...with a heart.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I love robotic Howard the generic law firm lawyer.



His little speech about regretting never practicing on his own and how hard it was for him being crowned king of daddy's law firm was note-perfect privileged wanker talk.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 9, 2016)

jakethesnake said:


> The talking toilet in today's episode was brilliant.



I wonder how Bob Odenkirk felt about playing straight man to a toilet.


----------



## keybored (Apr 2, 2017)

AMC Promotes New Season Of Better Call Saul With Pop Up Chicken 'n Meth Fast Food Joints

Not long now!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 2, 2017)

Loved the first seasons. Cant wait for the rest!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 11, 2017)

Project Free Tv - Better Call Saul Season 3 Episode 1


----------



## bimble (Apr 11, 2017)

Yay! And they're releasing one every Tuesday again, I really like that.


----------



## keybored (Apr 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> I really like that.



My daughter _really_ did not like that


----------



## bimble (Apr 14, 2017)

keybored said:


> My daughter _really_ did not like that
> 
> View attachment 104183


Brilliant. Kids these days etc.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 14, 2017)

Latest episode is great. Can't think of another show that unfolds this slowly and still keeps me glued to the screen throughout. There's a sense that every detail has a purpose to it, unlike say Mad Men where the slower bits were only there to cover up for a lack of plot and to bamboozle simpleton guardian readers into thinking they're watching something clever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Latest episode is great. Can't think of another show that unfolds this slowly and still keeps me glued to the screen throughout. There's a sense that every detail has a purpose to it, unlike say Mad Men where the slower bits were only there to cover up for a lack of plot and to bamboozle simpleton guardian readers into thinking they're watching something clever.


There's only been the first one so far hasn't there?


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes but it is still the latest episode


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> Yes but it is still the latest episode


For sure, but i was worried I'd missed one.


----------



## bimble (Apr 15, 2017)

I started 3:1 last night but then decided it's too good to watch on the laptop, going to fix the projector especially, out of respect.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 18, 2017)

Episode 2 was great. Some lovely camera work.

Real slowburning stuff and some familiar faces appear.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 18, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Latest episode is great. Can't think of another show that unfolds this slowly and still keeps me glued to the screen throughout. There's a sense that every detail has a purpose to it, unlike say Mad Men where the slower bits were only there to cover up for a lack of plot and to bamboozle simpleton guardian readers into thinking they're watching something clever.


The latest episode with Mike tailing someone and last week with the tracker show that these things take work rather than the quick problem-serious face-genius inspiration-job done other programmes I indulge in. Even the it can go wrong. Showing not telling. None of the "I found you by exposition" shit.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 19, 2017)

Definitely. I found myself tapping my fingers during Mike's trailing in this episode, waiting for it to move on, then realised that's the point, and brilliance, of those slow sequences. It takes time, it's slow and boring mostly, let's feel that, not skip it for the next piece of action.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2017)

Watching Better Call Saul is a good antidote to watching Suits.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 20, 2017)

Good stuff. Im finding it more enjoyable than breaking bad - mainly cos Jimmy and mike are more sympathetic characters than walter wanker white. Gus has turned up -as expected - but are we going to see Hank at some point? Or Jessie?


----------



## BigTom (Apr 20, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Good stuff. Im finding it more enjoyable than breaking bad - mainly cos Jimmy and mike are more sympathetic characters than walter wanker white. Gus has turned up -as expected - but are we going to see Hank at some point? Or Jessie?



Jesse introduced Walter to Saul/Jimmy in BB so I would expect to see him (one of the best BB lines, from memory the line from Jesse was "you don't need a criminal lawyer, you need a _cri-min-al _lawyer_"). _
Of course this story might just be the story of Jimmy becoming Saul and not get into Saul's story.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 20, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Definitely. I found myself tapping my fingers during Mike's trailing in this episode, waiting for it to move on, then realised that's the point, and brilliance, of those slow sequences. It takes time, it's slow and boring mostly, let's feel that, not skip it for the next piece of action.


It is Bela Tarr-esque. 

Never thought I'd say that about a tv show. Got into this a little back and have caught up now. Great stuff.


----------



## 8den (Apr 20, 2017)

BigTom said:


> Definitely. I found myself tapping my fingers during Mike's trailing in this episode, waiting for it to move on, then realised that's the point, and brilliance, of those slow sequences. It takes time, it's slow and boring mostly, let's feel that, not skip it for the next piece of action.



I had to go back and 



Spoiler



rewatch the sequence where he switches the bugs, it's not incredibly complicated but you have to watch it to discover the intricacies of his plan and it's laid out without dialogue. Brilliant stuff


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 20, 2017)

I agree. The days it must take him to take each of those (perfectly logical) steps is condensed beautifully through the episode.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 20, 2017)

Great to see


Spoiler



Gus being all nonchalant too. Knowing him as we do from BB, the reason nothing happened in the Pollos Hermanos that morning when Jimmy was there is almost certainly because Gus knew he was there. We'll discover this in about 6 episodes' time.



Fantastic stuff.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 20, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Great to see
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes probably. In Breaking Bad he never conducted that kind of business there. Short meetings at most. Perhaps Mike will make  clear he was stupid to do it.


----------



## 8den (Apr 20, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Great to see
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If its going to stick to canon, Jimmy's relationship with Gus is at best, loose.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 20, 2017)

I mean that 


Spoiler



Jimmy was obviously (I mean _obviously_ in his really really unsubtle way) watching the delivery man, watching the bag. Gus was cleaning and it seemed he was keeping an eye on this stranger who was obviously watching his guy. I don't know. I always loved how deadpan and careful Gus was in BB, innocent, blameless, genial (till he's suddenly not, obvs). It would be in-character for him to have a) noticed someone in there being nosey and b) not finished his usual transaction (taking the bag, for instance). He was like that in BB and I thought it showed excellent, consistent writing to have him like that here.


_if _that's what was actually going on.


----------



## keybored (Apr 20, 2017)

Mike is surely everyone's Fantasy Grandad.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 20, 2017)

keybored said:


> Mike is surely everyone's Fantasy Grandad.


He's gonna fuck up though...



Spoiler



He already has with the 'good samaritan' getting killed. Shoulda shot the driver, who dies anyway, I think, if I read the 'spying on the hilltop bit' right! Good moment, that.


----------



## keybored (Apr 20, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He's gonna fuck up though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really need to watch the first two series again 
That was my plan for a re-cap, but then I thought "Hey I should watch the whole of BB again first, in case I missed anything". I got as far as halfway through S4 when the new BCS was released and I couldn't resist.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 21, 2017)

keybored said:


> I really need to watch the first two series again
> That was my plan for a re-cap, but then I thought "Hey I should watch the whole of BB again first, in case I missed anything". I got as far as halfway through S4 when the new BCS was released and I couldn't resist.





Spoiler



It's when he intercepts the drug money run. He is meticulous in not being identified so that he doesn't have to kill the driver, but afterwards, someone stops and tries to help. Mike asks what happens to him: he's 'shot in the face' (of course!) is the reply. And the driver gets it anyway! 

Mike asks at some point of a drug dealer, what kind of criminal do you want to be? This throws that question right back at him.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 21, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> I mean that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



my thought was that the delivery guy kicked the packages out for Gus to sweep up, but jimmy was really unsubtle, in a bad and overly signposted way, which tbh I thought it of character, so you might be right


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 21, 2017)

He didn't even attempt to eat anything he'd bought


----------



## Casual Observer (Apr 21, 2017)

I need to watch the first two series again too. Having binge-watched them, they haven't stayed in my noggin they way they need to for me to fully grasp everything that's going on now.

Great though this is, I miss Breaking Bad's regular shots of natural landscape and big sky. Better Call Saul seems to deliberately go in the opposite direction.


----------



## Enviro (Apr 21, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> ....Great though this is, I miss Breaking Bad's regular shots of natural landscape and big sky. Better Call Saul seems to deliberately go in the opposite direction.



It's like that though, isn't it? BB was more epic, like an extended movie. BCS is more like a crime drama. I like the similarities in the shooting and production but how they both have quite different feels to them.


----------



## juice_terry (Apr 25, 2017)

Another fantastic episode this evening .. slow burning still you feel on edge all the time .. Brilliant!!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2017)

Lovely shot of Kim and Jimmy in front of the glass wall at the end. I'd love to watch this in a cinema.


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 26, 2017)

I loved it as always. BUT. The scene with the shoe and the gunshots and the drugs planting seemed not-quite-Mike to me. It was a bit too risky, a bit too dependent on chance - they had to park in *exactly* the right spot directly under the shoe and not, say, just near it. They had to react in exactly the way they did, for it to work. I feel like Mike tends to leave less to chance than that.

But that's a very, very minor criticism of such a brilliant show.


----------



## magneze (Apr 26, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Lovely shot of Kim and Jimmy in front of the glass wall at the end. I'd love to watch this in a cinema.


That was really good wasn't it.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 26, 2017)

mrsfran said:


> I loved it as always. BUT. The scene with the shoe and the gunshots and the drugs planting seemed not-quite-Mike to me. It was a bit too risky, a bit too dependent on chance - they had to park in *exactly* the right spot directly under the shoe and not, say, just near it. They had to react in exactly the way they did, for it to work. I feel like Mike tends to leave less to chance than that.
> 
> But that's a very, very minor criticism of such a brilliant show.


Yeah, it didn't quite ring true for me either. There are surely easier ways of getting some traces on there.


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 26, 2017)

mrsfran said:


> I loved it as always. BUT. The scene with the shoe and the gunshots and the drugs planting seemed not-quite-Mike to me. It was a bit too risky, a bit too dependent on chance - they had to park in *exactly* the right spot directly under the shoe and not, say, just near it. They had to react in exactly the way they did, for it to work. I feel like Mike tends to leave less to chance than that.
> 
> But that's a very, very minor criticism of such a brilliant show.



They didn't park under the shoes, the shoes were strung up over a bit of road they had to drive through when they moved off again.  He was firing the shots in the air to convince them hunters were in the area so there'd be no suspicion when they heard the shot at the shoes.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 26, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> They didn't park under the shoes, the shoes were strung up over a bit of road they had to drive through when they moved off again.  He was firing the shots in the air to convince them hunters were in the area so there'd be no suspicion when they heard the shot at the shoes.


That was the only reason they needed to be near the dead drop at all.


----------



## Santino (Apr 26, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> That was the only reason they needed to be near the dead drop at all.


What was?


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 26, 2017)

Santino said:


> What was?


I think I meant to provide the cover but that's not true. One of those days.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 2, 2017)

20 mins in to latest ep and it is fucking cookin'....


----------



## mrsfran (May 3, 2017)

That was my favourite episode yet. Love it so much. What are they planning re: Chuck?


----------



## keybored (May 3, 2017)

Mike revving his cordless drill to shoo Chuck away had me in stitches.


----------



## bi0boy (May 3, 2017)

The big elephant in the room for me is why wasn't Kim in Breaking Bad.


----------



## mrsfran (May 3, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> The big elephant in the room for me is why wasn't Kim in Breaking Bad.



I'm assuming she either dies or Jimmy fucks her over so bad she never speaks to him again/has to go into witness protection. Imagine if the last shot is Saul at the end of his shift at Cinnabon handing the keys over to Kim.


----------



## rutabowa (May 3, 2017)

oohh what's their plan going to be


----------



## mrsfran (May 3, 2017)

It's got to be something to do with the duplicate tape. But what? WHAT?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 3, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> The big elephant in the room for me is why wasn't Kim in Breaking Bad.



In BB, he mentions that he's got two ex-wives.  In the first season of Saul, he only lists the one.  I tend to wonder if Kim isn't ex-Mrs. Goodman #2.


----------



## rutabowa (May 3, 2017)

mrsfran said:


> It's got to be something to do with the duplicate tape. But what? WHAT?


the tape, and the photo of an oil lamp on top of the Financial Times! oof.


----------



## Whagwan (May 3, 2017)

Read a few theories, one is that making it so Chuck forced them to put 'destroyed person property' in the statement has made him perjure himself as in New Mexico only the original of a recording counts so Jimmy destroyed nothing.  Other is that Kim was recording him admitting his actions to entrap Jimmy.

I reckon the info Mike got was Chuck's ex and they're gonna get her in front of the bar as a witness to his mental state...


----------



## Scaggs (May 4, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> Read a few theories, one is that making it so Chuck forced them to put 'destroyed person property' in the statement has made him perjure himself as in New Mexico only the original of a recording counts so Jimmy destroyed nothing.  Other is that *Kim was recording him admitting his actions to entrap Jimmy*.
> 
> I reckon the info Mike got was Chuck's ex and they're gonna get her in front of the bar as a witness to his mental state...



Entrapment was my first thought but I don't know how the law works. No idea what Mike was up to


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2017)

Finally. I thought the good would never come.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Finally. I thought the good would never come.


What? It's been on for four weeks now


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 4, 2017)

Some great stuff with Gus this week. The speech to his employees, the scene with him calmly clearing up the restaurant, the dark little hints at his and Hector's ultimate shared fate. Giancarlo Esposito's acting perfectly suits the slow burning, implication-heavy way the show is put togther.


----------



## juice_terry (May 9, 2017)

Latest episode ... just WOW 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2017)

Good to see Huell again, and awake!


----------



## rutabowa (May 10, 2017)

mrsfran said:


> It's got to be something to do with the duplicate tape. But what? WHAT?


MOST satisfying. And not what anyone in the world guessed, it seems! It is so obvious now tho!!


----------



## donkyboy (May 10, 2017)

fantastic episode. is it me or did eulle look older and greyer than he did in BB?


----------



## chandlerp (May 10, 2017)

He's not a time traveller, of course he looked older.


----------



## Casual Observer (May 10, 2017)

He's lost a load of weight too, so has inevitably wrinkled up a bit.


----------



## CNT36 (May 10, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> He's lost a load of weight too, so has inevitably wrinkled up a bit.


I was actually wondering if he wore a fat suit in BB. He is looking well.


----------



## CNT36 (May 10, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> MOST satisfying. And not what anyone in the world guessed, it seems! It is so obvious now tho!!


So was it just that they needed the tape to be played in order to build their case? Long day yesterday.


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> So was it just that they needed the tape to be played in order to build their case? Long day yesterday.


I don't think the case is over yet and the corridor convo will have relevance to a slam dunk to come.


----------



## CNT36 (May 10, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I don't think the case is over yet and the corridor convo will have relevance to a slam dunk to come.


Perhaps. I thought it was all about provoking Chuck much like he provoked Jimmy. 
What a contrast to last week's episode.


----------



## rutabowa (May 10, 2017)

CNT36 said:


> So was it just that they needed the tape to be played in order to build their case? Long day yesterday.


oh I wasn't talking about the tape specifically, just their overall tactic for getting jimmy off... i mean, the tape was bound to be played. still don't know why the fact of it being a duplicate was significant.


----------



## chandlerp (May 10, 2017)

I've decided how I want this show to eventually end.

Saul sitting in his office being introduced to Walt by Jessie. That would be perfect. Even if they lift the scene straight from Breaking Bad.


----------



## InfoBurner (May 10, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> oh I wasn't talking about the tape specifically, just their overall tactic for getting jimmy off... i mean, the tape was bound to be played. still don't know why the fact of it being a duplicate was significant.



Yeah, I thought the duplicate thing was to prove that nothing of value had been destroyed. If there's a duplicate, then the only property damage is to a c90 tape?


----------



## Whagwan (May 10, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> I've decided how I want this show to eventually end.
> 
> Saul sitting in his office being introduced to Walt by Jessie. That would be perfect. Even if they lift the scene straight from Breaking Bad.



That wasn't in BB, Walt went in on his own, Jesse was in the car outside...


----------



## chandlerp (May 10, 2017)

Whagwan said:


> That wasn't in BB, Walt went in on his own, Jesse was in the car outside...


Ah ok.  misremembered.


----------



## Maharani (May 14, 2017)

I just fucking love this show. Got me old man I watch it after fixing up his Netflix...sent me two messages saying how brilliant it is  

There's something really surreal about Kim's pony tail too.


----------



## Casual Observer (May 16, 2017)

"Lay your defence notes out. Let's roll around on them and see what happens".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 16, 2017)

Saul Goodman has arrived


----------



## mrsfran (May 17, 2017)

I wish it to be known that I knew the minute he said he was trading on his name that he'd be Saul Goodman in the ad.

I like the little insights into Nacho, deliberately hurting himself on the sewing machine because he hates himself so much. Can we assume he's going to be the guy that ensures Hector has his massive stroke?


----------



## chandlerp (May 17, 2017)

It's going to be him or Gus for certain


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 17, 2017)

Nacho I reckon, using the pill he picked up that Hector dropped


----------



## Casual Observer (May 17, 2017)

Nacho poisons Hector then kills himself and asks Mike to put him under the playground that he's about to concrete.


----------



## Gromit (May 17, 2017)

mrsfran said:


> I wish it to be known that I knew the minute he said he was trading on his name that he'd be Saul Goodman in the ad.
> 
> I like the little insights into Nacho, deliberately hurting himself on the sewing machine because he hates himself so much. Can we assume he's going to be the guy that ensures Hector has his massive stroke?


I've only just realised that his name comes from a colloquialism.

It's all good maaan.


----------



## mrsfran (May 17, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I've only just realised that his name comes from a colloquialism.
> 
> It's all good maaan.



I wondered how many people that would be a lightbulb moment for.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 17, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I've only just realised that his name comes from a colloquialism.
> 
> It's all good maaan.


Well done that man


----------



## chandlerp (May 17, 2017)

That was revealed in the first series when he was running the watch con


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2017)

I had been labouring under the misapprehension that Nacho was the guy who Walt ties up in the basement and is his first kill, in Breaking Bad, but then Krazy 8 turned up in the latest episode. Could have sworn I recognise Nacho from something.


----------



## bi0boy (May 17, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I had been labouring under the misapprehension that Nacho was the guy who Walt ties up in the basement and is his first kill, in Breaking Bad, but then Krazy 8 turned up in the latest episode. Could have sworn I recognise Nacho from something.



I could too, then I realised it was from season 2 of Better Call Saul


----------



## Casual Observer (May 17, 2017)

Nacho looks a bit similar to a previous Tuco Salamanca sideman, the one who Tuco beat to a pulp in the breaker's yard about halfway through Breaking Bad. Different character though.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> Nacho looks a bit similar to a previous Tuco Salamanca sideman, the one who Tuco beat to a pulp in the breaker's yard about halfway through Breaking Bad. Different character though.


but he's also in Better Call Saul!


----------



## chandlerp (May 17, 2017)

Nacho was in Orphan Black.  He played Vic


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> Nacho was in Orphan Black.  He played Vic


Haven't seen that - must be from Far Cry 3 as he plays the baddie in that.


----------



## bi0boy (May 17, 2017)

He does have a stereotypical face


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> That was revealed in the first series when he was running the watch con


yeh that's old news. 

I did think nacho was the guy in the basement in breaking bad though.


----------



## chandlerp (May 17, 2017)

No, that was Krazy-8


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> No, that was Krazy-8


That's what I said!


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2017)

Yeh, i know NOW. I was just illustrating that it is possible for me to make mistakes, even me.


----------



## juice_terry (May 17, 2017)

He (Nacho) was only ever mentioned in breaking bad 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## InfoBurner (May 18, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Haven't seen that - must be from Far Cry 3 as he plays the baddie in that.



That's it. That's where I've seen him before. Thanks


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 18, 2017)

Gromit said:


> I've only just realised that his name comes from a colloquialism.
> 
> It's all good maaan.



It was pretty explicit in next to the last episode from the first season when he goes back to Chicago.  

Mark:  "Whats your name?"

Jimmy:  "Saul."  

Mark:  "Saul?"

Jimmy:  "Yeah, It's all good, man."


----------



## Gromit (May 18, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> It was pretty explicit in next to the last episode from the first season when he goes back to Chicago.
> 
> Mark:  "Whats your name?"
> 
> ...


No doubt I had a lightbulb moment then too. 
But i've since forgotten all about it and was newly "oh right I see!"


----------



## juice_terry (May 23, 2017)

Yet another smashing episode .. won't give any spoilers away ..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Observer (May 23, 2017)

Sob sob... "it's in the transcripts".


----------



## donkyboy (May 23, 2017)

what's jimmy's end game with disclosing chuck's issue?


----------



## Gromit (May 23, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> what's jimmy's end game with disclosing chuck's issue?


No end game. Just petty tit for tat revenge. 

Chuck has fucked him over with the suspension. Already pricey premiums going up 150%. 
If I have to suffer that then he should too. Let's see how he likes it etc.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 23, 2017)

Is Mike gonna get a little hoochie coochie with Tamara Tunie?

Or is he gonna dig and discover her old man did a vanishing act and never really died?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is Mike gonna get a little hoochie coochie with Tamara Tunie?
> 
> Or is he gonna dig and discover her old man did a vanishing act and never really died?


I would have thought it was more likely that he'd witnessed criminality and paid the price, like the boy on the bike in Breaking Bad


----------



## keybored (May 23, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I would have thought it was more likely that he'd witnessed criminality and paid the price, like the boy on the bike in Breaking Bad


Or the good samaritan who tried to help the truck driver and got shot in the face by Hector for his troubles, for which Mike feels partly responsible.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 24, 2017)

I've been trying really hard with this series - and it definitely has its moments - but it just seems mostly boring. Maybe my mistake was watching Breaking Bad first, where the Jimmy character is really well-written.

Seems to me it's sort of 'The Wire', for a new generation: only positive reviews allowed. But like The Wire, it's maybe trying too hard. It has a really big act to follow.

I'll keep at it when I'm in the mood; maybe things will get drastically better.

edited to add: I think maybe what it is, is that to me, the Jimmy character isn't enough to carry a series on his own. But the character worked really well as part of the Breaking Bad ensemble.


----------



## keybored (May 24, 2017)

It's a good thing there are all those other characters and subplots then.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 24, 2017)

keybored said:


> Or the good samaritan who tried to help the truck driver and got shot in the face by Hector for his troubles, for which Mike feels partly responsible.



Her husband went missing 11 years before...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 24, 2017)

Kim feels underused this season. She rocked season 2.


----------



## keybored (May 24, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Her husband went missing 11 years before...


I know (sorry I should have snipped the first part of the post I quoted). Her story triggered Mike because of the guy I mentioned.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2017)

No new episode this week


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> No new episode this week


May's Britain


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2017)

Santino said:


> May's Britain


Memorial Day in the US yesterday - fucking dead soldiers!


----------



## bimble (May 30, 2017)

I love how all the way through from the start of the show they won't let you sit in judgement on Chuck, and the whole way his mental health thing is treated, soon as you 'relax' and decide its ok to just call him a nasty bastard, they take that away again. Brilliant.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Memorial Day in the US yesterday - fucking dead soldiers!



So *that's* how they celebrate it!


----------



## chandlerp (May 30, 2017)

Trump did it by almost dancing while bellowing the National Anthem out.  Idiot-In-Chief


----------



## Yata (Jun 1, 2017)

was aired in spain and is on all the usual stream/torrent sites if you dont mind spanish subtitles, looks like theyre gonna be a week in front from now on also


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 1, 2017)

I'll wait


----------



## Yata (Jun 1, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> I'll wait


probably worth it. just realised all the spanish spoken parts have no subtitles at all


----------



## keybored (Jun 1, 2017)

Yata said:


> probably worth it. just realised all the spanish spoken parts have no subtitles at all


It's about 30 seconds of casual dialogue between Ignacio and his father in one scene.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2017)

keybored said:


> It's about 30 seconds of casual dialogue between Ignacio and his father in one scene.


still, what's the point of watching it if you don't know what they're saying?


----------



## keybored (Jun 1, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> still, what's the point of watching it if you don't know what they're saying?


No one said you had to.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2017)

keybored said:


> No one said you had to.


you may have missed something crucial. Better Call Saul is like that. Every line, every shot matters.


----------



## keybored (Jun 1, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> you may have missed something crucial. Better Call Saul is like that. Every line, every shot matters.



You missed the part where I replied to 


Yata said:


> all the spanish spoken parts


with



keybored said:


> It's about 30 seconds of casual dialogue... in one scene.



You also assume no one speaks Spanish. You probably refuse to eat foreign food when abroad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2017)

keybored said:


> You missed the part where I replied to
> 
> with
> 
> ...


I think it's fair to assume that most people on this thread wouldn't.
And how wrong you are to make such an assumption about what I eat on holiday


----------



## keybored (Jun 1, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I think it's fair to assume that most people on this thread wouldn't.
> And how wrong you are to make such an assumption about what I eat on holiday


lol


----------



## Yata (Jun 3, 2017)

i paused at that conversation to make that post, its not too bad this weeks ep but might be worse next weeks


----------



## keybored (Jun 3, 2017)

Yata said:


> i paused at that conversation to make that post, its not too bad this weeks ep but might be worse next weeks


I don't think AMC will allow Movistar to air a week ahead of the rest of the world till the season end.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 7, 2017)

good episode but didn't get what mike was doing in the desert? was he looking for the driver that was killed by hector?


----------



## ash (Jun 7, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> good episode but didn't get what mike was doing in the desert? was he looking for the driver that was killed by hector?


I thought he was looking for the woman who helped him do the path' s husband who has gone missing but couldn't work out how he knew where he was?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2017)

ash said:


> I thought he was looking for the woman who helped him do the path' s husband who has gone missing but couldn't work out how he knew where he was?


I thought the corpse was the witness of the robbery who got offed. Somebody who might get Salamanca in trouble anyway


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 7, 2017)

I thought it was the good samaritan who got offed - he didn't witness the robbery though?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 7, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> what's jimmy's end game with disclosing chuck's issue?



You can disbarred for being mentally unfit.  I wonder if that isn't his goal.  It's tit-for-tat for Chuck going after his license.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 7, 2017)

ash said:


> I thought he was looking for the woman who helped him do the path' s husband who has gone missing but couldn't work out how he knew where he was?





Orang Utan said:


> I thought the corpse was the witness of the robbery who got offed. Somebody who might get Salamanca in trouble anyway





Chemical needs said:


> I thought it was the good samaritan who got offed - he didn't witness the robbery though?



All of those things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> You can disbarred for being mentally unfit.  I wonder if that isn't his goal.  It's tit-for-tat for Chuck going after his license.


Hence Howard popping round to discuss his liability insurance


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 8, 2017)

His liability insurance will be invalidated for not declaring an existing medical condition.  He will struggle to now get coverage at all


----------



## Casual Observer (Jun 8, 2017)

Surprised Hector wanted another espresso with the air conditioning on the blink.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jun 13, 2017)

Crikey! This weeks episode is a good one. Won't give anything away other than to say it isn't slow moving this time.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 13, 2017)

Can't wait!


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 13, 2017)

shit forgot about dis. **immediately runs goes to certain place....


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 13, 2017)

that crash i saw coming as soon as she was driving


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2017)

Spoiler: Nerd observation



anyone notice that Jimmy had the same brand of tequila (Zafirro) or whatever it was that Fring used to poison the jefe and his cartel in Breaking Bad?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: Nerd observation
> 
> 
> 
> anyone notice that Jimmy had the same brand of tequila (Zafirro) or whatever it was that Fring used to poison the jefe and his cartel in Breaking Bad?





Spoiler



Not sure why I'm spoilerising, but they drank the same when they were grifting together in a bar in season one or two.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 15, 2017)

Saul made an old lady cry. The rotter.


----------



## keybored (Jun 15, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> that crash i saw coming as soon as she was driving



So did I and I thought it was going to be a lot more final, happy it wasn't. 


Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: Nerd observation
> 
> 
> 
> anyone notice that Jimmy had the same brand of tequila (Zafirro) or whatever it was that Fring used to poison the jefe and his cartel in Breaking Bad?


Yes.


----------



## keybored (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh and the boot full of surplus MBT shoes was a nice touch


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2017)

Great series finale....


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm guessing you mean finalé and not that it's finally become a great series.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> I'm guessing you mean finalé and not that it's finally become a great series.



I did. Edited.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 21, 2017)

Can we expect a fourth season?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Can we expect a fourth season?


It's not mentioned on IMDb or Wikipedia. Usually it's indicated on both if another one has been commissioned.
There does seem to be room for more story here though


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 21, 2017)

i loved how gus knew what nacho had done


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 21, 2017)

Might follow the trend of GoT and HoC of being delayed by a few months:
Better Call Saul Creators Confident on Season 4 Renewal


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Can we expect a fourth season?



yeah....there is (from writers interviews I read today)...

Not sure we've seen the full transition from Jimmy to Saul yet....

I think a 4th Season would need to be the last though...unless they really have some amazing story to tell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2017)

Yeah, the actors are getting too old as well!

One tiny bum note in this excellent series is, IMO, Jimmy and Kim's relationship. There doesn't seem to much chemistry there and they rarely show physical affection for each other. I don't find it convincing that Kim has so much faith in Jimmy. 
I guess one of the things might do is detail the deterioration of that relationship, but it never seemed that true in the first place.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 21, 2017)

there is zero physical affection


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> there is zero physical affection


They did kiss in the last episode


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 21, 2017)

I thought they'd shown Jimmy and Kim growing apart this series until her accident which brought them back together. Kim is arguably the only thing stopping full Saul Goodman so I'd imagine series 4 will be about the end of that relationship. 

What a finale. Michael McKean was amazing throughout but the tension of this last episode was palpable.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> there is zero physical affection



‘Better Call Saul’: The 7 Times Jimmy and Kim Kissed On Screen, And How That Makes It The Most Rewarding Romance on TV


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 21, 2017)

I think it might be indicative that their thing isn't a proper thing. They're more like really good friends with occasional benefits than romantic partners?

Gus knew because Mike told him?


----------



## Casual Observer (Jun 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> i loved how gus knew what nacho had done


I reckon Mike may have told him.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 21, 2017)

Chemical needs said:


> Gus knew because Mike told him?



No. He knew cause he is smart.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 21, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> I reckon Mike may have told him.



No.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 21, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, the actors are getting too old as well!
> 
> One tiny bum note in this excellent series is, IMO, Jimmy and Kim's relationship. There doesn't seem to much chemistry there and they rarely show physical affection for each other. I don't find it convincing that Kim has so much faith in Jimmy.
> I guess one of the things might do is detail the deterioration of that relationship, but it never seemed that true in the first place.



I think they were little more than lovers to begin with, and this has been on the slide from the start....it was always a downwards thing for them....they were better at being together as grifters, and she found a way out....like lots of relationships....you start looking out at the same landscape and end up seeing different roads to journey....


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 21, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> i loved how gus knew what nacho had done





Spoiler



Gus has spent most of this season keeping people from killing Don Eladio so he can kill him better himself later.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jun 21, 2017)

I've yet to see season 3...
Cant wait...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 27, 2017)

Finished Season 3 - talk about cliffhangers!!! And poor Irene!!!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 27, 2017)

Its been renewed for season 4.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 28, 2017)

actual confirmation rather then taking someone's word for it

AMC Renews ‘Better Call Saul’ for Season 4


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 2, 2018)

Sneak peek


----------



## keybored (Aug 2, 2018)

And another...


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 7, 2018)

not bad opening episode. good to have this back.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 8, 2018)

It's great and everything, but it's soooo slow.


----------



## Enviro (Aug 8, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> It's great and everything, but it's soooo slow.



Refreshingly so, I find.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 8, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> It's great and everything, but it's soooo slow.



I love how it unfolds slowly. The scene with Mike going into Madrigal, and the slowly dawning realisation that what he's up to is _doing the job he's getting paid for. _A great moment and a perfect illustration of Mike's character.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 8, 2018)

keybored said:


> And another...




I always enjoy these bits about Gene.  It makes me laugh that television producers in Hollywood think the best way to disappear off the face of the earth is to move to Omaha.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 8, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I love how it unfolds slowly. The scene with Mike going into Madrigal, and the slowly dawning realisation that what he's up to is _doing the job he's getting paid for. _A great moment and a perfect illustration of Mike's character.



I guess my slight issue is that we are over halfway through (apparently they will do 5 seasons...) and we haven't even met Saul Goodman the lawyer, yet.  I was quite looking forward to enjoying some comedy ambulance chasing and other unethical legal practices played for lulz, which is how the show was first pitched.  It's clear that comedy isn't really the direction the shows going (it has its moments, but it's really a slow burning character study, along with prequel elements to BBs upper tier gangster element).  

Still a better show than most, but it's not as good as BB, and they could have told sooo much more story in the time they've used already.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> It's great and everything, but it's soooo slow.



apparently pace increases from 2nd episode onwards


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 16, 2018)

I really enjoyed the second ep.

The Gus/Hector things lacks much in the way of drama given we know where it goes.

For me it's Mike, Saul and Kim's story I wanna see - the drug trade side of it isn't as interesting.


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm a bit in love with Kim after that


----------



## Casual Observer (Aug 17, 2018)

Wrong I know, but I'm in love with Lydia Rodarte Quayle.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> Wrong I know, but I'm in love with Lydia Rodarte Quayle.


Just don't share her saccarine sachets.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 18, 2018)

great opening segment to episode 7. shows kim and jimmy drifting apart.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 18, 2018)

Did time massively jump forward in that episode?  Like many months?


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 18, 2018)

yes, there was a big time leap


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 26, 2018)

The judge is Neelix.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 26, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> The judge is Neelix.



ah. you're right. the voice certainly matches!!


----------



## keybored (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm beginning to think that none of those Germans are going home.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 2, 2018)

good episode. german leader escapes. they will defo catch him final episode next week probably kill him.


----------



## keybored (Oct 2, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> german leader escapes.


I didn't expect him to make it out of the bunker.


----------



## Ranu (Oct 9, 2018)

Great finale, I thought this season sagged towards the middle but it really picked up in the last 3 or so episodes.

It's all good, man...


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 9, 2018)

german killed off by mike as expected


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 9, 2018)

Can't remember Mike being so ruthless in BB. He's still my favorite character though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 10, 2018)

Scaggs said:


> Can't remember Mike being so ruthless in BB. He's still my favorite character though.


He was far more ruthless in Breaking Bad. He more cuddly in BCS.


----------



## keybored (Oct 10, 2018)

That killing was anything but ruthless. 

And that was probably the best episode yet, for me.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 10, 2018)

Scaggs said:


> Can't remember Mike being so ruthless in BB. He's still my favorite character though.


I don't think you got it. 

Mike volunteered so that it would be done with compassion. It was going to be done anyway because Gus is ruthless (and we know it) and so if it had to be done...


----------



## magneze (Oct 10, 2018)

Also if it had been left to Gus his wife would be dead too.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 10, 2018)

magneze said:


> Also if it had been left to Gus his wife would be dead too.


And someone would have been sent to Germany to off their cat too. Just to be sure.


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 11, 2018)

I know Mike didn't have much choice and, as people have said, he probably managed to save the wife but I can't remember him carrying out an execution like that in BB. It was a great ending to the series though and now I've got a good reson to go back and watch BB again. (see how bad he was)


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 11, 2018)

Scaggs said:


> I know Mike didn't have much choice and, as people have said, he probably managed to save the wife but I can't remember him carrying out an execution like that in BB. It was a great ending to the series though and now I've got a good reson to go back and watch BB again. (see how bad he was)



He came close to killing Lydia and Walt in similarly cold blood.  

He off'd one of "his team" when they betrayed him in season 5 - it was pretty cold and clinical, something he had to do rather than wanted to.  Asks the guy "Are you ready?", then as soon as he starts speaking interupts with some silenced shots to the face.


----------



## donkyboy (Oct 11, 2018)

i liked the mcgyver shit he did with the gum- though doubt it would work in reality. the machine surely won't accept any tickets until the barrier came down again.


----------



## keybored (Oct 11, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> face



Chest, iirc. Don't you see the stuffing come out of the back of the sofa?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 11, 2018)

Brilliant finale, excellent season. Love watching it weekly and not binge watching.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 11, 2018)

Was that the first time Mike killed someone?

I can't recall him killing anyoone else in BCS


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 11, 2018)

nogojones said:


> Was that the first time Mike killed someone?
> 
> I can't recall him killing anyoone else in BCS


----------



## nogojones (Oct 11, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


>



I'd forgotten about the cops in S1


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 11, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


>



Verb of the day: to wach.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 14, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> He came close to killing Lydia and Walt in similarly cold blood.
> 
> He off'd one of "his team" when they betrayed him in season 5 - it was pretty cold and clinical, something he had to do rather than wanted to.  Asks the guy "Are you ready?", then as soon as he starts speaking interupts with some silenced shots to the face.


Not an execution but the BB killing I remember is when he shoots someone through a wall after checking with another character he had the right spot. He was also in favour of killing the train driver.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 14, 2018)

The thing I don't understand is why Mike is still pissing about doing odd jobs for Saul. He's Gus' main man, pretty busy, never strikes me as liking Saul and has a few quid put away. Is he just keeping his options open in case things with Gus go tits up? I suppose they have a few things in common. Both willing to use violence when neccessary but not for the hell of it like a Tuco. Not interested in rep or ego so much as accomplishing a certain goal. 

Something just occured to me. Is Mike something like the character Walt thinks he is? Highly competent, smart, cautious and doing it for his family?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 14, 2018)

CNT36 said:


> Something just occured to me. Is Mike something like the character Walt thinks he is? Highly competent, smart, cautious and doing it for his family?


Good point. He wasn’t that in BB, but yes, he is in BCS.


----------



## keybored (Oct 14, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Good point. He wasn’t that in BB


I dunno, he seemed like he was saving money for Kaylee's future while living quite frugally himself.

(even in BB, I mean).


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 14, 2018)

keybored said:


> I dunno, he seemed like he was saving money for Kaylee's future while living quite frugally himself.
> 
> (even in BB, I mean).


I'd forgotten that.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 14, 2018)

CNT36 said:


> The thing I don't understand is why Mike is still pissing about doing odd jobs for Saul. He's Gus' main man, pretty busy, never strikes me as liking Saul and has a few quid put away. Is he just keeping his options open in case things with Gus go tits up? I suppose they have a few things in common. Both willing to use violence when neccessary but not for the hell of it like a Tuco. Not interested in rep or ego so much as accomplishing a certain goal.


It can never hurt to have a lawyer in your pocket.



CNT36 said:


> Something just occured to me. Is Mike something like the character Walt thinks he is? Highly competent, smart, cautious and doing it for his family?


I always thought of Mike that way, in BB and BCS


----------



## Spod (Oct 16, 2018)

Was that the last one in season 4? Shit! Will next season be the last one. Feels like it’s getting closer to BB timeline


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 17, 2018)

Spod said:


> Was that the last one in season 4? Shit! Will next season be the last one. Feels like it’s getting closer to BB timeline


They do jump around in time a lot.  Remember all the flash (backs? forwards?) to post-BB Saul in hiding after going on the lam due to the events in BB?  We could have a season primarily exploring _that_ time frame.  (Maybe with flash backs to other time frames).  And Mike needn't be absent from that: Chuck hasn't been, this season.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 17, 2018)

There was also a single (as far as I remember) flash-forward to when Saul ''makes the call'' to the vacuum cleaner shop for himself. We see it but it goes nowhere (well we know where it goes, but it's not joined to anything else in that episode)


----------



## iona (Oct 17, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Remember all the flash (backs? forwards?) to post-BB Saul in hiding after going on the lam due to the events in BB?



Is that the guy working at the bakery shop place in the shopping mall you mean?

I'm quite faceblind, I've never been sure if it was the same person or someone else who'd join the main story at some point or what


----------



## keybored (Oct 17, 2018)

iona said:


> Is that the guy working at the bakery shop place in the shopping mall you mean?
> 
> I'm quite faceblind, I've never been sure if it was the same person or someone else who'd join the main story at some point or what


It's Jimmy (Saul), on the lam after Breaking Bad.


----------



## iona (Oct 17, 2018)

keybored said:


> It's Jimmy (Saul), on the lam after Breaking Bad.



Ta 

They should do some kind of name-badge subtitles for people who can't tell faces apart


----------



## keybored (Oct 17, 2018)

iona said:


> Ta
> 
> They should do some kind of name-badge subtitles for people who can't tell faces apart



He does wear a name badge to be fair 

But that's even less helpful for you because he's living under an assumed identity ("Gene").


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 17, 2018)

iona said:


> Is that the guy working at the bakery shop place in the shopping mall you mean?
> 
> I'm quite faceblind, I've never been sure if it was the same person or someone else who'd join the main story at some point or what


Yes.  In Cinnabon, or whatever the chain is called.  It's Bob Odenkirk without the wig.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 17, 2018)

keybored said:


> He does wear a name badge to be fair


Which I can't read because of _my_ disabilities.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 18, 2018)

CNT36 said:


> The thing I don't understand is why Mike is still pissing about doing odd jobs for Saul. He's Gus' main man, pretty busy, never strikes me as liking Saul and has a few quid put away. Is he just keeping his options open in case things with Gus go tits up? I suppose they have a few things in common. Both willing to use violence when neccessary but not for the hell of it like a Tuco. Not interested in rep or ego so much as accomplishing a certain goal.
> 
> Something just occured to me. Is Mike something like the character Walt thinks he is? Highly competent, smart, cautious and doing it for his family?



From the subtext of BB, I think when he was working for Saul, he was really a bit of a double-agent for Gus.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 28, 2020)

Season 5 starts on Feb 23rd



Cannot wait, really love this series.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2020)

Excellent


----------



## Numbers (Jan 28, 2020)

Just finished Season 4 Episode 10 - 'It's all good man'.

Loved it.


----------



## MrCurry (Jan 28, 2020)

I’m a convert. Will be eagerly counting down the days to Feb 23rd. This plus “Drive to Survive” on Feb 28 means my Netflix subscription cost will be good value for money in Feb.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 28, 2020)

I hated what Jimmy done to Irene, wanker.  I loved his relationship with Kim, especially loved the hustle side of them, been there done that with my missus.  Kim annoyed me at first, not sure why, but was a solid character, as was Chuck - great actor.

Loved Howard too and I even had a soft spot for Nacho.

Top top show.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 28, 2020)

And Mike deserves his own post  absolutely 100% my fav character, yes he did get a bit cartoon'y for a bit but overall he was


----------



## moochedit (Feb 22, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> I’m a convert. Will be eagerly counting down the days to Feb 23rd. This plus “Drive to Survive” on Feb 28 means my Netflix subscription cost will be good value for money in Feb.



I think it's Feb 24th in the UK.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 23, 2020)

BigTom said:


> Season 5 starts on Feb 23rd
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot wait, really love this series.



Wow. How serendipitous that I looked at this thread for the first time today. I had no idea there was another series. Great news!


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 23, 2020)

Good news is that the second episode is on the next day so we get two this week.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 23, 2020)

How am I gonna fight of the urge until its possible to really binge.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 24, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> How am I gonna fight of the urge until its possible to really binge.


Same here.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 24, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> How am I gonna fight of the urge until its possible to really binge.





Numbers said:


> Same here.


Go on watch it. You know you want to!


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 24, 2020)

Already resisted a bad craving this evening at tea time. Don't be an enabler.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2020)

Just watch and wait - it's better that way!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 25, 2020)

that was fun. Ive missed these guys. more! Gus is looking a bit worse for wear though - looks likes hes aged 20 years since breaking bad.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2020)

I am holding off for now too  but it is hard! 

Very. Slowy. Rewatching the last series for now


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I am holding off for now too  but it is hard!
> 
> Very. Slowy. Rewatching the last series for now


yeh remind yourself where it ended, i was confused a few times last night because i didn't do that


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh remind yourself where it ended, i was confused a few times last night because i didn't do that


You are easily confused  it comes to us all with age


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2020)

Badgers said:


> You are easily confused  it comes to us all with age


it was a year since i last saw them and they weren't all good friends of mine


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it was a year since i last saw them and they weren't all good friends of mine


Surprised you remember  was it about the same time as the One Man & His Dog finale?


----------



## Numbers (Feb 25, 2020)

Succumbed and watched the first 2.

I could watch this every week, like a soap.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Succumbed and watched the first 2.
> 
> I could watch this every week, like a soap.


Every *day*


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 2, 2020)

Waiting til they're all on netflix...then binging.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2020)

Both episodes have been really good so far. I prefer this to breaking bad. Walt and Jessie both did my head in.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 3, 2020)

Just watched 3rd episode. introduces 2 characters from BB.


----------



## Spod (Mar 4, 2020)

I love how they introduce the old characters. Just a glimpse from the back to tease you which builds to them being revealed. Same as near the beginning when Jimmy is in the Polos Hemanos joint and a familar-looking figure just out of shot is polishing the tables. 




donkyboy said:


> Just watched 3rd episode. introduces 2 characters from BB.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 4, 2020)

Was a nice surprise alright 

I love this show, so many great characters.  I could probably watch this, dipping in and out, like the Truman show.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2020)

Absolutely kickin it this season. Love it so far.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Watched the first episode when it came out and since then have struggled to sum up the enthusiasm to watch any more


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Watched the first episode when it came out and since then have struggled to sum up the enthusiasm to watch any more


That's not like you, to dismiss something, whilst insisting that others don't dismiss something. Anyone would think you're a fucking hypocrite!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> That's not like you, to dismiss something, whilst insisting that others don't dismiss something. Anyone would think you're a fucking hypocrite!


what are you on about? haven't dismissed anything


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> what are you on about? haven't dismissed anything


Apart from everything you read that you don't agree with.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Apart from everything you read that you don't agree with.


not sure how relevant this is to the thread.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Watched the first episode when it came out and since then have struggled to sum up the enthusiasm to watch any more


Give it more than 1 episode man, it’s a great show.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Give it more than 1 episode man, it’s a great show.


yeah, i love it and enjoyed the first episode of S5, but for some reason, haven't felt too compelled to watch the next two. Apparently they're doing another season. Everyone's looking so old now though.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> not sure how relevant this is to the thread.


It's relevant to every thread you post in. I decided to cross reference your posts, and realised that whilst you were shouting for total inclusion of all things breakfast in an FEB thread, you were trying your hardest to exclude people from a cycling thread, because their idea of cycling didn't conform to yours. 
Let's face it. You're a fucking hypocrite crybully!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

not sure how this is relevant to discussion on the tv programme, Better Call Saul.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> not sure how this is relevant to discussion on the tv programme, Better Call Saul.


Me neither. I just thought I'd let you know that I know you're a cunt!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Me neither. I just thought I'd let you know that I know you're a cunt!


well please don't. i wanted to talk about Better Call Saul, not get called a cunt for no reason.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> well please don't. i wanted to talk about Better Call Saul, not get called a cunt for no reason.


It really isn't for no reason... it's because you're a cunt. A crybully cunt, who tries to twist things to suit their twisted agenda... but carry on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> It really isn't for no reason... it's because you;'re a cunt.


which has no relevance to this thread. Please stop. I have no wish to continue with this. I wanted to talk about Better Call Saul, not get needlessly insulted by someone who pretends to be the character from the show.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> which has no relevance to this thread. Please stop. I have no wish to continue with this. I wanted to talk about Better Call Saul, not get needlessly insulted by someone who pretends to be the character from the show.


I wanted to talk about bacon, but it didn't stop you being a cunt, did it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2020)

Aaaanyhoo, I would like to know if Vince Gilligan planned the whole arc of the show from the start or if he's making it up as he goes along. I want to rewatch BB after BCS finishes, as I'm sure it will be a much richer experience for it


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Aaaanyhoo, I would like to know if Vince Gilligan planned the whole arc of the show from the start or if he's making it up as he goes along. I want to rewatch BB after BCS finishes, as I'm sure it will be a much richer experience for it


But please don't start a petition to stop something you don't agree with...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 6, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's relevant to every thread you post in. I decided to cross reference your posts, and realised that whilst you were shouting for total inclusion of all things breakfast in an FEB thread, you were trying your hardest to exclude people from a cycling thread, because their idea of cycling didn't conform to yours.
> Let's face it. You're a fucking hypocrite crybully!


Thanks for the warning... It makes me smile like a proper smiling cunt (you wet wibberal)


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 6, 2020)

Cor, a crybully is apparently a thing! When was that word invented?


----------



## keybored (Mar 6, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Cor, a crybully is apparently a thing! When was that word invented?


Surely since we're online it should be cryberbully?


----------



## Spod (Mar 11, 2020)

Saul Goodman IMO the mods have been lenient with you if you are not banned.

Anyway (back to the topic) is this definitely the final series? I'm really intrigued to see what will happen to Kim and Nacho. Hope they don't meet a sticky end.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2020)

Spod said:


> Saul Goodman IMO the mods have been lenient with you if you are not banned.
> 
> Anyway (back to the topic) is this definitely the final series? I'm really intrigued to see what will happen to Kim and Nacho. Hope they don't meet a sticky end.


There’s one more


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2020)

This season has been great so far. Cunts or not.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2020)

I thought Mr X looked and sounded familiar until I suddenly realised it's not tv or movies I recognise him from - GTAV gamers - it's Trevor Philips! Of course!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 18, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought Mr X looked and sounded familiar until I suddenly realised it's not tv or movies I recognise him from - GTAV gamers - it's Trevor Philips! Of course!



He's in walking dead too...


----------



## moochedit (Mar 24, 2020)

Since my boss has told us all to stay at home today and i've no work emails i guess i may as well put the new episode on now


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 24, 2020)

I’ve been saving this series to binge. Are they all available yet?


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 24, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> I’ve been saving this series to binge. Are they all available yet?



6 available. 4 more to come.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 7, 2020)

Great episode 8. You can tell Kim is gonna get killed by the cartel.


----------



## paul mckenna (Apr 8, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Great episode 8. You can tell Kim is gonna get killed by the cartel.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 8, 2020)

Fuckin spoiler!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Fuckin spoiler!


fuckin speculation

she was alive when the end credits rolled on the latest episode


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> she was alive when the end credits rolled on the latest episode


Fuckin spoiler!


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> fuckin speculation
> 
> she was alive when the end credits rolled on the latest episode


Technically another spoiler too


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Technically another spoiler too


yeh well it'll be a great surprise for people who haven't seen the episode to see the state of her health at the end


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 8, 2020)

t's not a spoiler if it's available to watch on Netflix.  Don't come onto the thread if you haven't seen it.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 8, 2020)

Best series so far imo, been gripped every episode


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 8, 2020)

I think it's so obvious that Kim will suffer a terrible death that that can't possibly be what happens. Or maybe I'm just naively hoping...


----------



## Yata (Apr 9, 2020)

i reckon she just gets fed up of him and goes to live a better life somewhere else (hopefully not in Belize)


----------



## Cerv (Apr 9, 2020)

something horrible is going to happen. but killed by the cartel seems too obvious.

so many great little details in this episode. Lalo waiting to see how much Jimmy would ask for payment, Jimmy declining Mike's space blanket that reminds him of Chuck, and drinking the piss out the Davis & Main bottle


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 10, 2020)

Plumdaff said:


> I think it's so obvious that Kim will suffer a terrible death that that can't possibly be what happens. Or maybe I'm just naively hoping...



my problem with her possibly being killed is that saul never mentions her in BB.  You dont forget someone being murdered especially when you are married to them-even if its four years later in the BB world. Not sure how they are going to reconcile that. But having said that, why would both Mike and Lalo react the way they do when the find out she knows about what he is doing...?

It would be odd and pointless for them to do this and then it gets ignored rest of the series.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 10, 2020)

Lalo is going to go on trial, with Jimmy as his lawyer. Kim is going to turn against Jimmy, maybe producing a recording of a conversation with him, a la Chuck. Jimmy objects, stating that Kim can't do this, citing 'spousal privilege'... she's his wife, and isn't allowed to divulge the contents of confidential communications between them, at which point Kim reveals that she does actually have a middle name, so their marriage was never legal... nerrrr.
Kim goes into witness protection.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 10, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Lalo is going to go on trial, with Jimmy as his lawyer. Kim is going to turn against Jimmy, maybe producing a recording of a conversation with him, a la Chuck. Jimmy objects, stating that Kim can't do this, citing 'spousal privilege'... she's his wife, and isn't allowed to divulge the contents of confidential communications between them, at which point Kim reveals that she does actually have a middle name, so their marriage was never legal... nerrrr.
> Kim goes into witness protection.



Surely you speculating on what happens is cheating?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 10, 2020)

Plumdaff said:


> Surely you speculating on what happens is cheating?


Oops... I should have put spoiler tags around it


----------



## paul mckenna (Apr 11, 2020)

Spoiler



Saul Goodman wouldn't Jimmy be disbarred again though for sure with this? Perhaps without the recording it makes sense though.

I think they're going to include how Gus and Saul hook up, especially given Mike just saving his life


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> my problem with her possibly being killed is that saul never mentions her in BB.  You dont forget someone being murdered especially when you are married to them-even if its four years later in the BB world. Not sure how they are going to reconcile that. But having said that, why would both Mike and Lalo react the way they do when the find out she knows about what he is doing...?
> 
> It would be odd and pointless for them to do this and then it gets ignored rest of the series.


I don't think a wife being murdered would be something you'd casually drop into conversation. Don't remember sg talking much about his brother's death in bb


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 11, 2020)

paul mckenna said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they ever hook up?


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

Yata said:


> i reckon she just gets fed up of him and goes to live a better life somewhere else (hopefully not in Belize)



You mean she places an order for a dust filter for a Hoover Max Extract PressurePro model 60?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> You mean she places an order for a dust filter for a Hoover Max Extract PressurePro model 60?


I’ve always thought what a surprise someone who really wanted one would get.


----------



## keybored (Apr 13, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought Mr X looked and sounded familiar until I suddenly realised it's not tv or movies I recognise him from - GTAV gamers - it's Trevor Philips! Of course!


He was in season 1 too.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Do they ever hook up?



IIRC in bb it was saul that first tells walter about gus and where to meet him at the chicken place. Which suggests that saul has met gus before. I guess mike introduces them at some point.


----------



## Jennastan (Apr 13, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve always thought what a surprise someone who really wanted one would get.


you should just make sure they see this video first.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 13, 2020)

moochedit said:


> IIRC in bb it was saul that first tells walter about gus and where to meet him at the chicken place. Which suggests that saul has met gus before. I guess mike introduces them at some point.


I think he describes him as a friend of a friend though watch the trailer.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 14, 2020)

wow. the ending of ep 9. lalo is such a great character. love him.


----------



## paul mckenna (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm actually going off Saul, he's becoming quite unlikeable. He as being open with Kim then just started lying for no apparent reason


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 15, 2020)

no apparent reason? he was upset when she told him she went to see lalo. he doesn't want to further involve her in at all.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 15, 2020)

paul mckenna said:


> I'm actually going off Saul, he's becoming quite unlikeable. He as being open with Kim then just started lying for no apparent reason


You missed all the "in the game" stuff?


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 16, 2020)

You're not supposed to like him.  His arc is the same as Walt's in Breaking Bad.  You start out feeling sorry for him and then grow to hate him.


----------



## paul mckenna (Apr 16, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> You're not supposed to like him.  His arc is the same as Walt's in Breaking Bad.  You start out feeling sorry for him and then grow to hate him.


I know characters have arcs etc and this is maybe the bottom of his but i just didn't see what drove his change to start lying again.



Spoiler



When they threw the bottles out the apartment and he didn't sweep them up you could tell he was on a downpath but he opened up with Kim for a while


----------



## paul mckenna (Apr 16, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> no apparent reason? he was upset when she told him she went to see lalo. he doesn't want to further involve her in at all.





Spoiler



no she gave him another chance before all that after she'd seen the lawyer cup


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 16, 2020)

paul mckenna said:


> I know characters have arcs etc and this is maybe the bottom of his but i just didn't see what drove his change to start lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ultimate drive is obviously SG's arc to BB, but I think they've done a pretty good job forging that arc in BCS. You have to figure in things like his brother and his brother's death. H&H, and Mesa Verde. He's rebelling, and if someone happens to be in the way and get caught in the crossfire, it isn't his fault, but he is trying to protect Kim from it. He's driven, not least by his loathing for the most loathable character in the show, Howard Hamlin, but because he's realised that the whole justice system is a farce.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 16, 2020)

Thinking about it. I cannot see Kim dying at all. In the way his character has been written in BCS If Kim were to die that that would break Jimmy completely. And Saul Goodman did not seem a broken man in BB.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 16, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Thinking about it. I cannot see Kim dying at all. In the way his character has been written in BCS If Kim were to die that that would break Jimmy completely. And Saul Goodman did not seem a broken man in BB.


I don't think Kim is going anywhere, apart from maybe into witness protection.


----------



## paul mckenna (Apr 17, 2020)

it's really a great show and that's with his somewhat one-dimensional acting (are his arms prosthetic??)

SG in BB is so much the criminal lawyer that it's hard to imagine something so seismic happening as what seems to be coming down the pipe. Perhaps the last episode will be medium grade and Kim will live on till her finale sometime in S6


----------



## paul mckenna (Apr 17, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> The ultimate drive is obviously SG's arc to BB, but I think they've done a pretty good job forging that arc in BCS. You have to figure in things like his brother and his brother's death. H&H, and Mesa Verde. He's rebelling, and if someone happens to be in the way and get caught in the crossfire, it isn't his fault, but he is trying to protect Kim from it. He's driven, not least by his loathing for the most loathable character in the show, Howard Hamlin, but because he's realised that the whole justice system is a farce.


ah i see your point there that his arc is redemption and Kim's bringing herself in the line is what drives them apart. 

I don't buy that because they spent a long time in first series on showing his Slippin Jimmy origins so it feels to me like that's his default.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 21, 2020)

wasn't the best end of season episode, tbh


----------



## paul mckenna (Apr 21, 2020)

nah but this show's never really had big events as such, perhaps apart from Chuck's departure. 

Weird how Kim keeps doubling down with Jimmy but at the same time is going all ethical with pro-bono work etc. She doesn't seem conflicted


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 21, 2020)

i found scenes with her and saul boring. more lalo was required.


----------



## Cerv (Apr 21, 2020)

weird that Gus hired the most incompetent hit squad available.
again the cartel side of the story proving far less engaging or interesting than the human drama side of Jimmy & Kim

the callback / reversal of last season’s finale with Kim doing the finger guns to Jimmy and him making the “what have I gotten into / who even are you?” face was possibly a bit too on the nose. but it worked for me.

can’t wait for the next season. in I guess 2022 now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2020)

paul mckenna said:


> nah but this show's never really had big events as such, perhaps apart from Chuck's departure.
> 
> Weird how Kim keeps doubling down with Jimmy but at the same time is going all ethical with pro-bono work etc. She doesn't seem conflicted


it's not weird - she's using the Savile Method - do lots of charridy to make up for the bad stuff


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 22, 2020)

What were the assassins going to do if Nacho wasn't there to open the gate?  I mean, Nacho was only put in as the inside man that day when the hit was already planned.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a feeling I know how they are gonna address the Kim not being mentioned in BB. Some of the BCS intro scenes showed Saul hiding after BB events. I reckon they will just add such scene showing Saul meeting or contacting Kim.  I called it first


----------



## N_igma (Apr 22, 2020)

I think it’s pretty obvious this whole Sandpiper and Howard business is going to be the downfall of them as a couple. He will double cross her, or vice versa or he will sacrifice himself for her but something will go horribly wrong with this scheme they’re going to concoct.

I hope they do reconcile at the end though in the black and white scenes we are getting glimpses of. It’s rare that you watch a show and you actually give a fuck about the characters but I do when I see them two on screen.


----------



## keybored (Apr 26, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> wasn't the best end of season episode, tbh


I thought it was the best season ending of the show, in my admittedly hazy memory. I feel fear for whatever hell Lalo is going to unleash on characters I feel sympathetic towards (Kim, Nacho... that's about it).




donkyboy said:


> i found scenes with her and saul boring. more lalo was required.



It's not that kind of show to me.

I hope Kim gets a spin-off show.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 11, 2020)

I started this years ago and slept walked through series one and sort of shelved it

I’ve just binged through to series four in three days and loving it
I won’t read the rest of the thread just yet


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 14, 2020)

Series 5 end was a bit abrupt like they were just going to roll into series 6 immediately

great stuff. I find myself staring hard at Kim Wexlers face watching her micro expressions, great actor great character 

strange viewing, their relationship is too baffling for me

I switched over to catch up on my rewatch of Breaking Bad (series 3) and to be honest the negativity, cumulatively got a bit too much for me. Binge viewing Netflix in isolation in a hotel room for two weeks is Pro-level mind management stuff. I’m probably only intermediate at best

switched off and did some yoga instead


----------



## nagapie (Nov 14, 2020)

I love Better Call Saul but Breaking Bad, I couldn't watch it after the first two series. Agree, too negative, but nothing to balance it or compel me.


----------



## Shellee (Jul 25, 2021)

I know, I know, this is only interesting to me but now I’ve seen it, I can’t get it out of my head and need to share, sorry 🤣 The actor who plays Saul’s brother is the same guy who was the evil clown in Star Trek Voyager and when you hear his voice, it’s really obvious.

Evil Clown


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 25, 2021)

Shellee said:


> I know, I know, this is only interesting to me but now I’ve seen it, I can’t get it out of my head and need to share, sorry 🤣 The actor who plays Saul’s brother is the same guy who was the evil clown in Star Trek Voyager and when you hear his voice, it’s really obvious.
> 
> Evil Clown




He was in This is Spinal Tap too...


----------



## Shellee (Jul 25, 2021)

Oh yes, it might just be the clown thing but I think he looks quite creepy, dead eyes 🤣


----------



## Reno (Jul 28, 2021)

Hope he'll be alright ! 









						Bob Odenkirk: Better Call Saul star collapses on set of Breaking Bad spin-off
					

The US actor was reportedly rushed to hospital in Albuquerque after being taken ill in New Mexico.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 28, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> He was in This is Spinal Tap too...
> View attachment 280450



And any excuse to post this from an all-time great episode of the X-files in which McKean guest starred:


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 29, 2021)

Reno said:


> Hope he'll be alright !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberpink (Jul 29, 2021)

watched "Nobody" at the cinema in Dublin. Was a good movie. Hope he's OK.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 29, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> And any excuse to post this from an all-time great episode of the X-files in which McKean guest starred:



I saw this a few months ago when channel hopping and there were a few back-to-back episodes of the X Files on one channel late one night. Somewhat annoyingly, though, the next episode they played wasn't part two of this two-parter, but a completely different one, so I didn't get to see the ending. Grrr!


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 29, 2021)

Shellee said:


> I know, I know, this is only interesting to me but now I’ve seen it, I can’t get it out of my head and need to share, sorry 🤣 The actor who plays Saul’s brother is the same guy who was the evil clown in Star Trek Voyager and when you hear his voice, it’s really obvious.
> 
> Evil Clown


To me he'll always be Derf from Short Circuit 2. Turns up in Curb a couple of times as well.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 8, 2022)

Teaser trailer for season 6. No official date yet and I haven't (and won't) watch this but I've seen someone else saying the D and R letters on the ground hint it’s coming back April 18th (D=4, R=18)


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 8, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Teaser trailer for season 6. No official date yet and I haven't (and won't) watch this but I've seen someone else saying the D and R letters on the ground hint it’s coming back April 18th (D=4, R=18)




Cant wait!!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 8, 2022)

Been so long I can’t remember how S5 ended!


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 8, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Teaser trailer for season 6. No official date yet and I haven't (and won't) watch this but I've seen someone else saying the D and R letters on the ground hint it’s coming back April 18th (D=4, R=18)



It has to be, says save the date on FB and those are the only things in the clip that realistically relate to numbers. April 18th is also a monday when BCS usually airs in America. Plus the timing is about right, just past the first quarter when it was meant to air.


BTW if the trailer is the thing you won't watch, just watch it. Tis two seconds long and seems to only exist to communicate the date in a cryptic manner


----------



## BigTom (Feb 9, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> It has to be, says save the date on FB and those are the only things in the clip that realistically relate to numbers. April 18th is also a monday when BCS usually airs in America. Plus the timing is about right, just past the first quarter when it was meant to air.
> 
> 
> BTW if the trailer is the thing you won't watch, just watch it. Tis two seconds long and seems to only exist to communicate the date in a cryptic manner


I'm definitely going to watch the series so I won't watch any trailers.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 10, 2022)

‘Better Call Saul’ Sets Final Season Premiere Date
					

The 'Breaking Bad' prequel returns in April to AMC, while sister network IFC will debut a new season of 'Documentary Now!' later in the year.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				




April 18th officially confirmed now


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 10, 2022)

Must watch the previous series again just to catch up and be ready.

😁


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Must watch the previous series again just to catch up and be ready.
> 
> 😁


Yeah. I didn’t do that with Ozark and I haven’t a fucking clue what’s going on.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 10, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Must watch the previous series again just to catch up and be ready.
> 
> 😁


Just the one previous series or do you mean all of them?

I assume you mean all of them which is of course the only possible course of action here.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 10, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Just the one previous series or do you mean all of them?
> 
> I assume you mean all of them which is of course the only possible course of action here.



Yes
 All of them


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 10, 2022)

BigTom said:


> I'm definitely going to watch the series so I won't watch any trailers.


Aye but there's no clips in them! You are missing the first tiny wee pieces of the show itself. 


New trailer. Call the number guys add 001....


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm newly annoyed that Dr Who creators couldn't just get a voicemail message on that number we all exitedly dialled that time.


----------



## Cerv (Feb 19, 2022)

Bob Odenkirk on Better Call Saul and surviving a heart attack: ‘I have to keep going. Life is great’
					

Having escaped an ‘existential lightning bolt’, you might expect the comic actor to be slowing down. You’d be wrong




					www.theguardian.com
				




Odenkirk's got a memoir coming out.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 11, 2022)

Trailer ..


----------



## moochedit (Apr 19, 2022)

First 2 eps of bcs s6 should be on netflix tommorow evening. (Actually as it's past midnight they might already be up  ) will watch them after work.


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 19, 2022)

There from 8am


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 19, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> There from 8am




Not showing up at all here .. not even the previous series.
🤔


----------



## moochedit (Apr 19, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Not showing up at all here .. not even the previous series.
> 🤔


Previous series were on netflix uk last night as i watched a few eps of s5 last night to recap. S6 first 2 eps should be there today but im at work so not checked yet. I think in usa its on another network.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 19, 2022)

Wine and Roses Episode 1 Series 6 is up on mine , episode 2  coming tomorrow


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 19, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Previous series were on netflix uk last night as i watched a few eps of s5 last night to recap. S6 first 2 eps should be there today but im at work so not checked yet. I think in usa its on another network.


AMC


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 19, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Previous series were on netflix uk last night as i watched a few eps of s5 last night to recap. S6 first 2 eps should be there today but im at work so not checked yet. I think in usa its on another network.




I'm in Ireland. 

Nothing here ... 
Pissed off.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 19, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I'm in Ireland.
> 
> Nothing here ...
> Pissed off.


Actually i hope they haven't done a star trek discovery and pulled it from netflix at the last minute


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 19, 2022)

S6 here in London.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 19, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I'm in Ireland.
> 
> Nothing here ...
> Pissed off.


It's up now.. 

Yay!!!


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 19, 2022)

Watched both.  Quality right up there.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 19, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler



It's not looking good for Nacho.  No Gene Tacovich at start


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 21, 2022)

Lovely opening two episodes. Triffic triffic show.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 21, 2022)

I've had to go back and watch S05 again after starting s06 and not having a scooby what was going on.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 21, 2022)

I watched a 15 minute recap on Youtube...Think I need to rewatch at least the last series.


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 22, 2022)

I’m planning on rewatching the last episode of S5 before launching into the new series. That‘s what I’ve done with other Netflix stuff and generally works.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 22, 2022)

Yeah i did a couple of you tube recaps plus whole last ep s5. Worked for me although 



Spoiler: Spoiler



i didn't remember who the tax advisor couple were at first til i remembered them from s1


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 22, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Yeah i did a couple of you tube recaps plus whole last ep s5. Worked for me although
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been in it since then too


----------



## moochedit (Apr 26, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Well that's Nacho's absense from BB finally explained. No hoover spare part for him though  

Just Kim and Lalo's fate's unknown now


----------



## N_igma (Apr 26, 2022)

What an episode I’m stunned


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 27, 2022)

How long do I need to wait for the whole series to be up? I don’t like all this “one a week” crap.


----------



## Cerv (Apr 27, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> How long do I need to wait for the whole series to be up? I don’t like all this “one a week” crap.


Quite a while. 
There’s going to be a mid series break halfway (like the Breaking Bad had in the last series). 

Aug 15 the final ep. 
May 23 the finale before the break you could binge to catch up then.


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 27, 2022)

Cerv said:


> Quite a while.
> There’s going to be a mid series break halfway (like the Breaking Bad had in the last series).
> 
> Aug 15 the final ep.
> May 23 the finale before the break you could binge to catch up then.


Wow… I hate that. But better to know ahead of time so I can make sure not to start it too soon.

Maybe I’ve been spoiled by the streaming services, but I always like to watch series more or less one episode every couple of nights, and waiting a week means my tiny brain will have forgotten what happened before. I’d better set a reminder for July.  Thanks for answering


----------



## moochedit (Apr 27, 2022)

Cerv said:


> Quite a while.
> There’s going to be a mid series break halfway (like the Breaking Bad had in the last series).
> 
> Aug 15 the final ep.
> May 23 the finale before the break you could binge to catch up then.


I believe the mid series break is so they are eligible for 2 years emmys.


----------



## campanula (Apr 28, 2022)

I haven't seen this apart from the first 2 episodes of the first series. I despaired at the amount of time needed to get through numerous episodes and really worried that I would lose heart after wasting numerous hours This happens a lot to me - 'finishing' is a rare experience. Now that there is a finite end, I may start over and get into the late-night insomnia moves which got me through BB (although I had to nag myself to sit in front of the screen for an hour at a time). Some episodes were only bearable with the fast forward equivalent.


----------



## planetgeli (May 2, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Anyone else see the 'contains swearing' etc bit at the start and know Nacho was going to commit suicide?


----------



## moochedit (May 2, 2022)

campanula said:


> I haven't seen this apart from the first 2 episodes of the first series. I despaired at the amount of time needed to get through numerous episodes and really worried that I would lose heart after wasting numerous hours This happens a lot to me - 'finishing' is a rare experience. Now that there is a finite end, I may start over and get into the late-night insomnia moves which got me through BB (although I had to nag myself to sit in front of the screen for an hour at a time). Some episodes were only bearable with the fast forward equivalent.


If you had to fast forward through BB episodes then i doubt BCS is for you.


----------



## rekil (May 2, 2022)

Spoiler



Betsy at the end of her tether I suspect.


----------



## campanula (May 3, 2022)

Why so, moochedit? I whipped the cursor forward on pretty much all the family scenes in BB and anything which looked as though there was going to be guns, deaths and so on. Is there a lot of similar stuff in BCS. Or, long, lingering shots of close-up faces and endless dialogue (because short attention span). Normally, reading is much, much better for me, than watching screens moving with glacial slowness (I am aware I am a bit of a twitching idiot) but when I do find a series I enjoy (such as Giri/haji), I can maintain a degree of patience.

I did get to the end of BB which counts as a definite victory....my viewing history is littered with unfinished series, so I was hopeful about BCS.


----------



## moochedit (May 3, 2022)

campanula said:


> Why so, moochedit? I whipped the cursor forward on pretty much all the family scenes in BB and anything which looked as though there was going to be guns, deaths and so on. Is there a lot of similar stuff in BCS. Or, long, lingering shots of close-up faces and endless dialogue (because short attention span). Normally, reading is much, much better for me, than watching screens moving with glacial slowness (I am aware I am a bit of a twitching idiot) but when I do find a series I enjoy (such as Giri/haji), I can maintain a degree of patience.
> 
> I did get to the end of BB which counts as a definite victory....my viewing history is littered with unfinished series, so I was hopeful about BCS.



The early series of bcs are very slow to get going (compared to BB). If you are a fast forwarder with scenes you consider "boring" then i suspect bcs will not be for you. Feel free to give it a go though. Personally i think its a great series (and i would never fast forward any show in case i missed an important plot detail).

It gets more like BB from s3 onwards.


----------



## MrCurry (May 3, 2022)

moochedit said:


> It gets more like BB from s3 onwards.


Which is the point at which I started enjoying it. The early series were so ponderous, I nearly gave up.


----------



## Aladdin (May 3, 2022)

campanula said:


> Why so, moochedit? I whipped the cursor forward on pretty much all the family scenes in BB and anything which looked as though there was going to be guns, deaths and so on. Is there a lot of similar stuff in BCS. Or, long, lingering shots of close-up faces and endless dialogue (because short attention span). Normally, reading is much, much better for me, than watching screens moving with glacial slowness (I am aware I am a bit of a twitching idiot) but when I do find a series I enjoy (such as Giri/haji), I can maintain a degree of patience.
> 
> I did get to the end of BB which counts as a definite victory....my viewing history is littered with unfinished series, so I was hopeful about BCS.




With BCS every scene does count. 
Just as in BB. 
They kind of weave stuff in and out and refer back to scenes. 

I wait til I have 2 or 3 hours free and then commit to watching a few scenes in one sitting.  It's the only way to get the full picture. Imo


----------



## donkyboy (May 3, 2022)

Loved Saul's make up and impersonation 

Good to see another BB character make an appearance


----------



## rekil (May 3, 2022)

That theme tune...



Spoiler


----------



## donkyboy (May 5, 2022)

Just found out that the first guy that Saul sees in the nail salon is the addict that gets his head crushed by the ATM in BB


----------



## nagapie (May 6, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Which is the point at which I started enjoying it. The early series were so ponderous, I nearly gave up.


It's the point I started enjoying it less.


----------



## Supine (May 8, 2022)

Watched the first couple of series years ago but stopped for some reason. 

Yesterday i started watching S3 and ended up watching nine episodes in a row


----------



## donkyboy (May 10, 2022)

Another great episode.


----------



## chandlerp (May 24, 2022)

Lots of people have been worrying about Kim and her imminent demise because she wasn't mentioned in Breaking Bad.  I'm going to suggest that maybe she'd already gone with the vacuum cleaner guy and at some point we'll see her come home from work to Jimmy in the black and white scenes we've seen of his future.


----------



## MrCurry (May 24, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> Lots of people have been worrying about SPOILER REMOVED because spoiler  wasn't mentioned in Breaking Bad.


Can we put any plot spoilers behind a spoiler tag please? Lots of us are waiting until the full series is out before watching it.


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Can we put any plot spoilers behind a spoiler tag please? Lots of us are waiting until the full series is out before watching it.


It's not a spoiler, it's just speculation. 

Also, I would heartily recommend not reading this thread if you are not watching the series as it comes out.


----------



## Yossarian (May 24, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> Lots of people have been worrying about Kim and her imminent demise because she wasn't mentioned in Breaking Bad.  I'm going to suggest that maybe she'd already gone with the vacuum cleaner guy and at some point we'll see her come home from work to Jimmy in the black and white scenes we've seen of his future.





Spoiler



I'm a little surprised she's still in the series at this point - I think that like Jesse in BB, the writers may have originally intended to kill her off but the character was saved by her own popularity, maybe we might even see an El Camino-style Kim spin-off.


----------



## chandlerp (May 24, 2022)

yeah it's not remotely a spoiler to know Kim isn't in Breaking Bad so that has to be explained by the end of BCS


----------



## MrCurry (May 24, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> yeah it's not remotely a spoiler to know Kim isn't in Breaking Bad so that has to be explained by the end of BCS





Santino said:


> It's not a spoiler, it's just speculation.
> 
> Also, I would heartily recommend not reading this thread if you are not watching the series as it comes out


ok, I‘m wrong then and pleased to hear it. I read that as people worrying about that thing because it had happened in the current series. Wrong assumption on my part.


----------



## donkyboy (May 24, 2022)

OMG. That ending! 



Spoiler



Poor Howard. Didn't deserve that


----------



## moochedit (May 24, 2022)

Just seen it. Wow!  

Have to wait 6 weeks now


----------



## magneze (May 24, 2022)

😲


----------



## TopCat (May 24, 2022)

Blimey.


----------



## TopCat (May 24, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Just seen it. Wow!
> 
> Have to wait 6 weeks now


6 weeks?


----------



## keybored (May 25, 2022)

Spoiler



He went to meet Mr Macallan, never guessing he'd get to meet Chuck too


----------



## keybored (May 25, 2022)

TopCat said:


> 6 weeks?


They've split the final season like they did with Breaking Bad.


----------



## moochedit (May 25, 2022)

TopCat said:


> 6 weeks?



Yep it takes a break until july 12th.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 25, 2022)

rekil said:


> That theme tune...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Eugh, Fred Armisen. I'm not gonna watch that but I assume he does one of his soul-shatteringly unfunny 'foreign people have funny voices' bits at some point? Or is it his other joke, where he says something that isn't funny but makes a stupid sneery face at the same time?


----------



## donkyboy (May 25, 2022)

6 weeks. length of school summer holiday.


----------



## Aladdin (May 25, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Yep it takes a break until july 12th.



Watched the last current episode last night.  Unexpected to say the least. 

Looking forward to 6 weeks time for BCS and school holidays combined!!


----------



## Petcha (May 26, 2022)

I feel like this season is far better than its previous ones. Different producer or something? It might be getting a little silly in terms of the natural ageing of the actors given this is a prequel so this will surely be the last one.


----------



## moochedit (May 26, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I feel like this season is far better than its previous ones. Different producer or something? It might be getting a little silly in terms of the natural ageing of the actors given this is a prequel so this will surely be the last one.



It is definately the last  season.


----------



## Petcha (May 26, 2022)

Rather randomly, I was watching Everybody Loves Raymond in bed the other morning while 'working from home' and I noticed a familiar face doing a cameo. Must have been late 90s/early 2000s.


----------



## platinumsage (May 26, 2022)

Are they still going to flip to the post-BB Cinnabon world? I know they mentioned doing that before.


----------



## moochedit (May 26, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Are they still going to flip to the post-BB Cinnabon world? I know they mentioned doing that before.



Almost certainly although my guess is not until the last episode.


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2022)

_Major _fuck up at work today, in a conversation with my boss (at least I think he's my boss, it's a bit unclear).

We were discussing BCS (as you probably guessed) and I asked 'have you finished it yet?' Which is obviously poor phrasing as no one has finished it yet.  He replied "I've got up to the [does the fingers to the head indicating a gunshot thing] bit" and then carries on about how it was obvious something like that had to happen as he wasn't in BB.  I then start talking about how it needn't be death as they never mention HHM at all.  It was only after his confused look at me that I realised he wasn't talking about the final episode but about the shocking death at the end of episode three.

I _think _I got away with it, but worry that as soon as the plot against you know who comes to the fore he is gonna twig what I meant.  Hopefully he'll just think I am a weird idiot.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jun 1, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Are they still going to flip to the post-BB Cinnabon world? I know they mentioned doing that before.



They cannot leave that hanging. It’ll be resolved probably in some bittersweet way.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 2, 2022)

Def the best tv series ever made. There have been a few good ones but this is so consistently amazing but also can do so many tones well.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jun 2, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Def the best tv series ever made. There have been a few good ones but this is so consistently amazing but also can do so many tones well.



This series has been fantastic. I’ve been open mouthed at their work…especially with a small amount of weed. The use of lighting has been superb.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 2, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> especially with a small amount of weed


yeh def great for individual episodes.... not so great for remembering what has gone on for the last 5 seasons ime tho, but it is a tradeoff I am happy with.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 5, 2022)

I’ve enjoyed this thread - which I had on ignore  until I’d seen all the episodes - (being tight I bought Netflix for a month once all the episodes had aired)

Some great moments so far. Given this is a prequel it’s tough to surprise us the viewer too much as to a large extent we know what happens next in BB. But this show has managed it


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2022)

Mike Ehrmantraut: The Early Years


----------



## moochedit (Jul 12, 2022)

Second half out today with ep8. Wow! What an episode!


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 12, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Second half out today with ep8. Wow! What an episode!



didn't realise this was even out. off to torrent it.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 12, 2022)

Well that was sad 



Spoiler



Poor Howard. Buried in the meth lab. at least he makes an appearance in BB, though.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 19, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler



so kim left him. Always seemed more likely than her getting killed as that would have broken him. I guess we are now a few years later in the BB timeline so walt and jessie should show up. Still Genes story to finish as well.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 19, 2022)

I really want to see this but it’s too hot indoors


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 19, 2022)

I thought the guy who the receptionist told to move his legs at the end scene was Walt as they didn't show his face.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 19, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> I thought the guy who the receptionist told to move his legs at the end scene was Walt as they didn't show his face.


Didn't notice that but will watch again tommorow.


----------



## Supine (Jul 19, 2022)

Great episode 👍


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 20, 2022)

Great start to second half of series


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 20, 2022)

Spoiler



Kim’s exit alive and well enables the potential for her and “Gene” to be reunited.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 20, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kim’s exit alive and well enables the potential for her and “Gene” to be reunited.





Spoiler



Cant see her coming back to him but happy to be proved wrong


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Well that was sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Er…



Howard isn’t in Breaking Bad though


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 20, 2022)

Spoiler



My assumption is she will be a customer at the Cinnabon store and that is perhaps the final scene of the final episode


----------



## moochedit (Jul 20, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> I thought the guy who the receptionist told to move his legs at the end scene was Walt as they didn't show his face.


Iirc saul and walts first meeting in BB was at night and no one was else there so if it is walt in reception in bcs it's not their first meeting. Could it be jesse though?


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 20, 2022)

Or more likely Badger?


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2022)

Its been on telly.  There is no need for spoilers.   Bye Kim


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 20, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Or more likely Badger?



legs looked rather skinny for badger. Noted Saul mentioning public masturbation which is what he thought badger was arrested for when they first meet


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 20, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: Er…
> 
> 
> 
> Howard isn’t in Breaking Bad though



he is. buried under the floor.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 26, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Another great episode. Wasn't expecting to see Gene tonight. Thought he might be in final.


----------



## metalguru (Jul 27, 2022)

This week's is very nicely filmed and some good editing touches - but the plot is crap! Almost like a standalone episode.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 27, 2022)

I keep waiting for the moment when Omaha gets colour and we see Kim


----------



## moochedit (Jul 27, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I keep waiting for the moment when Omaha gets colour and we see Kim





Spoiler: Spoiler



yeah that was my guess too. But maybe the writers think that's too obvious


----------



## moochedit (Jul 27, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler



There was a lot of hate for this episode on facebook. I thought it was great. I think it must be because people were so hyped up expecting walt and jesse this week which didn't happen and also a lot still hadn't figured out Gene is after BB so were confused


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 27, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that was my guess too. But maybe the writers think that's too obvious


They had a sort of happy ending for Breaking Bad so perhaps it will happen. I’m not that fussed about seeing Walt / Jesse tbh. I’m missing long montages of Mike methodically doing things  though


----------



## moochedit (Aug 1, 2022)

Well this weeks episode is called "breaking bad". Promotional pic on fb shows a goldfish in a bowl. Wonder what this will be about?


----------



## A380 (Aug 1, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cant see her coming back to him but happy to be proved wrong





Spoiler



Her own mini-series or one off film? Assuming she does in fact make it right out of this one alive...


----------



## belboid (Aug 1, 2022)

It’s been on telly! 

Kim is gone.  Any way of bringing her back would completely undermine that last episode.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2022)

belboid said:


> It’s been on telly!
> 
> Kim is gone.  Any way of bringing her back would completely undermine that last episode.


completely - are people not paying attention cos they're just looking out for a brief glimpse of Walt and Jesse?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 2, 2022)

So todays episode.

Buddy doing things is the new Mike doing things. Marian reminds me of The Log Lady from Twin Peaks. A brief mention of Kim and what was said on the phone? Will we ever know? Not sure what the point of the Walt / Jesse appearance was. Get the impression that it’s all about to go horribly wrong for Jimmy / Saul / Gene / Viktor. 

Two episodes to go but not sure what’s going to happen at the end but my gut feeling is it’s going to end in a whimper not a bang


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 2, 2022)

Walt/Jesse appearance was meh.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 2, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> So todays episode.
> 
> Two episodes to go but not sure what’s going to happen at the end but my gut feeling is it’s going to end in a whimper not a bang



I think they're going to bring Jimmy McGill's story full circle and end the series with him giving somebody a Chicago sunroof.


----------



## Supine (Aug 2, 2022)

Spoiler



Just watched the last two. Loved the change of screen colour and timelines.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 2, 2022)

I remember saul telling walt in BB that his PI charged him for 3 hours locating Walt and that it only took him 1. Now we know that PI was Mike. But that doesn't sound like something Mike would do.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Aug 2, 2022)

Spoiler



So, what happened with the call/attempted call with Kim?


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 2, 2022)

Who is that guy? Who remembers minor Breaking Bad characters after ten years?


----------



## Petcha (Aug 2, 2022)

The comic book store guy from the big bang theory (the last mark, the guy with cancer) was given a pretty prominent credit at the start of this one so I think we can assume he's got a bit to go before this finishes.

I didn't think the jesse/walt thing worked either but lets have faith.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2022)

dunno why they bother with having Walt & Jessie in it


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 3, 2022)

fan service.  Unnecessary but it was nice to see them.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 3, 2022)

In an interview they said there are 3 scenes, one with walt and jesse, one with walt only and one with jesse only. We have had the first one of those.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> dunno why they bother with having Walt & Jessie in it


plot wise to bridge the gap in the story between Kim leaving Jimmy and Jimmy moving to Nebraska.
similarly the scheme with Mike telling the viewers in Saul's office that Walt is a bad opportunity he should steer clear of.

thematically to hit you over the head with just how low Jimmy / Saul has sunk, and how he is the architect of his own downfall. and show the parallels between Jimmy and Walt - both terrible human beings despite whatever sympathy you may have had for them initially. 

Some points were a bit too "subtle as a brick to the head" for me. e.g. Saul's comment about never trusting a man with a moustache (Walt) because they've clearly made poor life choices & lo Gene has a moustache as part of his disguise when hiding out from the law in Nebraska.
Or the overhead shot of Gene literally driving up to a crossroads with noone else around before deciding to take the path of crime again. might as well as had the devil with a fiddle sat there.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 3, 2022)

Saul is a right cunt now


----------



## TopCat (Aug 3, 2022)

Booze and barbiturates kill. Drugging a cancer patient as well?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 3, 2022)

Was the foot wobbler thing in both timelines an example of how Saul / Gene just can’t go straight however hard he tries?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Saul is a right cunt now


‘Now’?


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 3, 2022)

The robbing the man with cancer reminds me of the episode in BB when Walter leaves Jessies girlfriend to die. Just 100% irredeemable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2022)

These characters are already irredeemable though, and I’m pretty sure the Gilligan and Gould are suggesting that the initial acts of breaking bad (Walt’s decision to make meth and blackmail a former pupil into helping him in BB, and in BCS, Slipping Jimmy’s minor scams) are irredeemable from the outset.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 3, 2022)

surely, there has to be some sort of pay back for what he did to Howard that lead to his death and now going after a man with cancer.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 3, 2022)

I did wonder if the drugs in the water would react with the cancer drugs and kill him? (I don't know enough about these drugs to know if that is likely?)


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 3, 2022)

What happened to his cut of the Sandpiper payout?


----------



## moochedit (Aug 3, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> What happened to his cut of the Sandpiper payout?


I assume he bought his mansion with that money and probably the dodgy vet's contact book but it skipped over a few years.


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 3, 2022)

Apparently in the German audio version, the audio for the phone call was not drowned out.  I've seen the translation.  Here it is behind a spoiler:

English translation: (The beginning is inaudible…but it’s mid-sentence and he is already upset about what Kim must have said): “(…) you have no idea what I did or didn't do, okay? Why don't YOU turn yourself in, you don't have to be considerate of me, I can only be hanged ONCE. Okay, look, Kim, why are we even talking about this. We're both too smart...“


----------



## Gromit (Aug 3, 2022)

Tuesday's ep didn't gel for me.
The Gene segments worked.

The Saul bits seemed out of place. Usually each 'bit' tells a story. It might not be a long story but a story nevertheless.
These bits were just 'oh it was around this time that he met Walt'. But around what time? All we know is it was after Kim left. It's not in the middle of a story as they are just self contained flashbacks. Could be years after or months.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 3, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Tuesday's ep didn't gel for me.
> The Gene segments worked.
> 
> The Saul bits seemed out of place. Usually each 'bit' tells a story. It might not be a long story but a story nevertheless.
> These bits were just 'oh it was around this time that he met Walt'. But around what time? All we know is it was after Kim left. It's not in the middle of a story as they are just self contained flashbacks. Could be years after or months.


I think a few years passed between kim leaving and him meeting walt. On fb people had worked it out from the expiry dates on his car reg plate.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Aug 3, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Booze and barbiturates kill. Drugging a cancer patient as well?



The writers are telegraphing the death or more likely the arrest of Jimmy/Saul/Gene which is lazy and very average work considering the superb TV this has been up to this episode.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 4, 2022)

I hoped for a return to the form of the earlier series when they seemed to be delving a bit more into Frings character. Well that went nowhere.

So it's back to the endless twists and turns of plot driven episodes, which I suppose is fair if you need to tie things up but it just doesn't interest me. It's one of the reason I got bored with Breaking Bad after a couple of series.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 4, 2022)

Bcs makers Amc getting sued by "liberty tax" for copying their name/logo in bcs.










						"Better Call Saul" is being sued for making a "Liberty Tax Service" sketch about a statue. Look Like Embezzlers - MovieGeak
					

Liberty Tax Service sued AMC Networks, Sony Pictures, and "Better Call Saul" for trademark and trade dress infringement.




					www.moviegeak.com


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 5, 2022)

Can't say I've enjoyed these last couple of episodes too much.  And the appearance of Jessie (in particular) and Walt was as jarring as many have made out, for the obvious reason.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Aug 5, 2022)

Aye, the last episode was trash. I‘m hoping the last 2 efforts get back to previous high standards.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## donkyboy (Aug 6, 2022)

So this character is actually that Buzz kid from Home Alone


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2022)

Two episodes left now?

I wonder if we’ll see any more Breaking Bad characters turn up when Gene inevitably gets offed. Can’t be the brothers as they didn’t survive BB, but I wouldn’t be surprised if we already know who the assassin is.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Aug 8, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Two episodes left now?
> 
> I wonder if we’ll see any more Breaking Bad characters turn up when Gene inevitably gets offed. Can’t be the brothers as they didn’t survive BB, but I wouldn’t be surprised if we already know who the assassin is.



They’ve telegraphed the old woman is going to play a role. I hope this is a ruse.


----------



## A380 (Aug 8, 2022)

I think there is still a bit of misdirection going on and Saul/Jimmy/Gene won't get killed or arrested. But I don't think he will get a happy ending either. No idea what this will look like mind...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> I think there is still a bit of misdirection going on and Saul/Jimmy/Gene won't get killed or arrested. But I don't think he will get a happy ending either. No idea what this will look like mind...


I’d be very surprised if he doesn’t get his just deserts


----------



## moochedit (Aug 8, 2022)

So Saul just broke into that blokes flat. He has had booze, barbituates and cancer drugs which is a dodgy combination. So are we about to see a repeat of the scene in bb where walt didn't help Jesse's partner (forget her name?) when she od'd?


----------



## moochedit (Aug 8, 2022)

Also he smashed the door leaving obvious signs of a breakin. If the cops find a dead body and breakin signs they are gonna check for fingerprints


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> I think there is still a bit of misdirection going on and Saul/Jimmy/Gene won't get killed or arrested. But I don't think he will get a happy ending either. No idea what this will look like mind...



One suggestion I've seen is that he gets killed by a chimp with a machine gun. Maybe that could be followed with a shot of Chuck in the afterlife, tutting and shaking his head.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 8, 2022)

I've got a feeling we haven't seen the last of Clifford Main - maybe he's pieced everything together and has been plotting revenge for Howard Hamlin, as well as the bagpipes etc.


----------



## A380 (Aug 9, 2022)

Question…



Spoiler



Was the Kim / Gene section supposed to be in the ‘now’ of that time line, ie when he was burgling the guy with cancer, or was it earlier? I couldn’t tell and could see arguments for both.


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2022)

A380 said:


> Question…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the conversation between Kim and gene was held just before the robberies. It’s the fact that all of Saul’s money had been found and confiscated that made him carry out the robberies, including the guy with cancer.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 9, 2022)

Much better episode.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 9, 2022)

A380 said:


> Question…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the same call we saw at the start of last episode although we didn't hear what they were saying in that episode.

So right after he spoke to francesca and before the booze/barbituates robberies.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 9, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> Apparently in the German audio version, the audio for the phone call was not drowned out.  I've seen the translation.  Here it is behind a spoiler:
> 
> English translation: (The beginning is inaudible…but it’s mid-sentence and he is already upset about what Kim must have said): “(…) you have no idea what I did or didn't do, okay? Why don't YOU turn yourself in, you don't have to be considerate of me, I can only be hanged ONCE. Okay, look, Kim, why are we even talking about this. We're both too smart...“



Yep that proved accurate now we heard it fully in this weeks episode. I wonder if they originally included it in previous episode and the german translators received wrong version?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 9, 2022)

Love that Marion uses “Ask Jeeves”


----------



## moochedit (Aug 9, 2022)

I thought he might cross the line into full on evil this week. He didn't quite get there but he certainly considered it twice


----------



## moochedit (Aug 9, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Love that Marion uses “Ask Jeeves”


I see some fb pedents are disputing the year being wrong


----------



## moochedit (Aug 9, 2022)

moochedit said:


> In an interview they said there are 3 scenes, one with walt and jesse, one with walt only and one with jesse only. We have had the first one of those.


So just the walt only scene left


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Aug 9, 2022)

This episode was a relief. What year are these black and white shot events supposed to be happening?


----------



## moochedit (Aug 9, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> This episode was a relief. What year are these black and white shot events supposed to be happening?


2010 i believe.  Sports nerds worked it out from the coversation with the security guard which was about actual games.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Aug 9, 2022)

moochedit said:


> 2010 i belive.



So, we may yet get to thrown into the real present day yet.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 9, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> So, we may yet get to thrown into the real present day yet.


Guess they could show him getting released from prison in 2022. Who knows though.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 9, 2022)

moochedit said:


> So just the walt only scene left



I heard an audible cough in the waiting room when Kim came out of Saul's office


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 10, 2022)

I had to watch the first two series of BB again to make sense of the last two episodes and how they fit into the original. Weird seeing how much older they all are now compared to BB days, especially Ermentraut, but it still fits together nicely.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2022)

moochedit said:


> 2010 i believe.  Sports nerds worked it out from the coversation with the security guard which was about actual games.


the podcast also mentions the date being visible on newspapers and documents. HD telly makes it difficult to hide stuff like that


----------



## moochedit (Aug 10, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> the podcast also mentions the date being visible on newspapers and documents. HD telly makes it difficult to hide stuff like that


Another one is the expiry date on car reg plates apparently. I think kim & jimmy split 2004 . Walt/jessie is 2008 and gene 2010.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 10, 2022)

This page has tried to work it out to the day - they reckon the most recent episode was early December 2010, but I don't think the finale is going to be very Christmassy.









						Better Call Saul Timeline
					

This article is about the timeline of Better Call Saul episodes. For the timeline of Breaking Bad episodes, see Breaking Bad Timeline. For the complete chronology of the universe of Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul, see Timeline. The following is a timeline of Better Call Saul that estimates...




					breakingbad.fandom.com


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Aug 10, 2022)

2010


----------



## moochedit (Aug 10, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> This page has tried to work it out to the day - they reckon the most recent episode was early December 2022, but I don't think the finale is going to be very Christmassy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says 2010 not 2022 in that link which is what i read elsewhere.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 10, 2022)

Oops, meant to write 2010.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Oops, meant to write 2010.


You should become a Tory MP


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 10, 2022)

It'd definitely be jarring if they suddenly moved things closer to the present day by showing Saul wearing a COVID mask at a parole hearing or something.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 10, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> It'd definitely be jarring if they suddenly moved things closer to the present day by showing Saul wearing a COVID mask at a parole hearing or something.


He gets pardoned by Trump so he can help Giuliani with the election law suits.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 12, 2022)

Spoiler



For all his cleverness Gene is undone because he got people wrong. He relied on an unreliable idiot, ignored his one competent accomplice and underestimated the old woman. Beautifully played as always, Marion's reaction when Gene mentions Albuquerque...


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Aug 12, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For all his cleverness Gene is undone because he got people wrong. He relied on an unreliable idiot, ignored his one competent accomplice and underestimated the old woman. Beautifully played as always, Marion's reaction when Gene mentions Albuquerque...



…and fucking up singing in his car. That was nicely done.


----------



## paul mckenna (Aug 12, 2022)

Remind me: why did he become Gene again? I don't recall what made him leave Albuquerque


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 12, 2022)

Seriously?

The whole being the lawyer for Walter White and money-laundering thing has slipped your mind?


----------



## paul mckenna (Aug 12, 2022)

of course not but i just don't recall him being implicated directly in anything or being ratted on?


----------



## belboid (Aug 12, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For all his cleverness Gene is undone because he got people wrong. He relied on an unreliable idiot, ignored his one competent accomplice and underestimated the old woman. Beautifully played as always, Marion's reaction when Gene mentions Albuquerque...


Nope, he fucked up be being greedy and not leaving the house at the appointed time.  Watches and brandy? Just greedy.  

It was, apparently, jimmy’s 50th birthday when he rang Kim, which made the viciousness of his response to her a bit more plausible.


----------



## belboid (Aug 12, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> of course not but i just don't recall him being implicated directly in anything or being ratted on?


Jesse ratted tho the cops were pretty much into him anyway.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 12, 2022)

belboid said:


> Nope, he fucked up be being greedy and not leaving the house at the appointed time.  Watches and brandy? Just greedy.



I thought he might have been grabbing watches etc. so the resident would think that was why his house had been broken into.


----------



## paul mckenna (Aug 12, 2022)

belboid said:


> Jesse ratted tho the cops were pretty much into him anyway.


Jesse ratted? Was that in El Camino?


----------



## belboid (Aug 12, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> Jesse ratted? Was that in El Camino?


Naah, main show.  Walt (and various other people) were trying to kill him at the time.  He (Walt) had just threatened the kid too, iirr


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 12, 2022)

Also


Spoiler



it was mentioned in one of the last episodes that Skylar got a deal (can't remember if this was in BB) which presumably involved giving up0 all the money laundering operations arranged by saul maybe.





Spoiler



oh and if Kim had said to Jess "he's a shit lawyer don't use him" instead of "he was good..." then none of breaking bad would have happened


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 12, 2022)

I could have all of that wrong btw, I never rewatched BB and my memory is awful


----------



## moochedit (Aug 12, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> I could have all of that wrong btw, I never rewatched BB and my memory is awful


Skylar taking the deal was also mentioned in last weeks better call saul in the saul/francesca phone call.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 12, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Skylar taking the deal was also mentioned in last weeks better call saul in the saul/francesca phone call.


yeh that was what I meant.... however the wikipedia appears to think that her deal was as a result of walt giving her the location of hank etc bodies when they last see each other, to pass on to the police. so maybe I'm wrong. she def met saul during BB though.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 12, 2022)

But I guess none of the surviving characters had any reason to not give up Saul, he hadn't really endeared himself to anyone and didn't have any powerful and alive friends by the end of BB.


----------



## paul mckenna (Aug 12, 2022)

That all makes a lot more sense. I never connected the BB with the Gene timeline, figured it was one of many hustles he ended up in. I actually thought the final episode was going to be the events that lead to him becoming Gene


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 12, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Skylar taking the deal was also mentioned in last weeks better call saul in the saul/francesca phone call.



Just another reason for the internet to hate Skyler as well


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 12, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> That all makes a lot more sense. I never connected the BB with the Gene timeline, figured it was one of many hustles he ended up in. I actually thought the final episode was going to be the events that lead to him becoming Gene



This is the scene in Breaking Bad's penultimate episode where Saul finds out he's going to Omaha.



There's been hints that the vacuum business could play a role in the last episode, but sadly we won't be seeing Ed the Disappearer himself, the actor died from brain cancer in 2019.


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 12, 2022)

Although knowing how Gilligan works I'd not be surprised if they already had the ending filmed when they knew he was dying.


----------



## TopCat (Aug 12, 2022)

Ultimately both BB and BTS made me want to get all Stalinest on their immoral arses.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 12, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> Although knowing how Gilligan works I'd not be surprised if they already had the ending filmed when they knew he was dying.


Who's dying?


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 12, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Who's dying?



the vacuum dude


----------



## moochedit (Aug 12, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> the vacuum dude


Ah gotcha.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 12, 2022)

They can film a one sided phone call to get round the actors death. Or they could write the characters death into the script where he calls the number to get awnsered by a relative telling him shop is shut.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 12, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Much better episode.



Yeah, just great.  They really flipped it around after the last couple of meh episodes.  Some brilliant Kim scenes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2022)

Saul Goodman = Arthur Daley
Mike Ehrmentraut = Terry McCann


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Aug 13, 2022)

.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 16, 2022)

Spoiler: Spoiler



86 years   Reasonally "happy" ending. Marie and chuck appearences were unexpected. Wasn't surprised by walt though as he said he did 2 scenes in an interview.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 16, 2022)

Surprised to see Marie, thought her appearance was quite effective thankfully no purple in the black and white sections 

Not quite sure what I think of the episode.

Edit - feels right that Saul’s hubris gets him the 86, but at the same time he manages to redeem his soul at least to the extent that Kim reconciles with him

In a way the prison is a far better situation for him than Nebraska as he’s got Kim, all the other prisoners love him as he’s Better Call Saul, plus he’s a dab hand in the kitchen


----------



## A380 (Aug 16, 2022)

Spoiler



So. Even though I was wrong about him getting locked up I really liked the episode.

Was it his long term plan to finish on his own terms? I think so. Had he had gone to trial it would have seemed like he was still trying to get away with it to the end. It was also like the reverse or mirror image  of one of the scams he used to run, particularly to the two widows. setting them up to think one thing was going to happen, only for it to turn at the final moment, but this time in a 'good' way?

He had to keep control to the end.

No what I was expecting at all but a better final episode that I thought.


----------



## paul mckenna (Aug 16, 2022)

A380 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think he wanted to get away with it all the way up to the point he found out Kim had given them Howard Hamlin during his bargaining session. 

It was nice including the brother scene + him mentioning because that's one thing he never verbally acknowledged 

Kinda wish there'd have been more fireworks so to speak but it was a nice ending. Pretty simple character arc really


----------



## A380 (Aug 16, 2022)

Come on . More people watch it and comment. Do none of you  ‘work from home’?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 16, 2022)

Also; though we never got a full cut to colour in the present day timeline we did get a bit of colour when Kim and Jimmy shared a smoke and in Jimmy’s eyes


----------



## moochedit (Aug 16, 2022)

A380 said:


> Come on . More people watch it and comment. Do none of you  ‘work from home’?


By a happy coincidence i had a gas service today so was at home and could watch it early!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 16, 2022)

Managed to watch the last two episodes of Breaking Bad, followed by El Camino and just now finished the last episode of Better Call Saul. Only Jesse managed to get out alive and start afresh. Thought the ending was poignant, nice to see flashes of Jimmy McGill, but the scene on the prison bus showed that he was Saul for good now. Great writing for all three.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 16, 2022)

Good final episode.  Sad to the see BB and BCS universe come to a conclusion. The Walt scene was actually pretty good.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 16, 2022)

A lot of series seem to fumble their finales but this one seemed just right.

The actors and writers say they're not sure whether Jimmy will end up serving the long sentence - I think he might end up on the fast track to clemency after authorities get tired of him using his lawyering skills to get so many inmates released on appeal. Or maybe he'll get a deal after some unfortunate accidents on those slippery, slippery prison floors....


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 16, 2022)

I liked it, probably as good a wrap up as you could hope for, given there wasn't going to be any shoot-outs.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 16, 2022)

After a few series where I lost my love for the show, I did love the poignant ending.


----------



## Petcha (Aug 16, 2022)

I still don't see the point of putting spoiler tags in these threads about shows that are clearly labelled in the thread title. Don't click on the thread if you've not seen the latest episode. But anyway... it's all done and dusted. And the final episode was perfect. IMO. A lot to unpack there. Stuart Jeffries writes quite a good summary here of the whole shebang though.









						‘More profound than Breaking Bad’: goodbye Better Call Saul, the show like nothing else on TV
					

After 61 immaculate episodes, this cinematic, immersive drama ends today. It was visually beautiful, detail-oriented TV that became so much more than Vince Gilligan’s previous show




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 17, 2022)

Now that Kim is lawyering again I'm looking forward to the next instalment.    "Kim WexLaw" coming soon.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2022)

Yes excellent way to end


Spoiler



I was worried the last episode would all just be a dramatic chase, they got that over with early. All the breaking bad cameos worked really well this time. And it was nice to have a little bit of redemption


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2022)

I still put spoilers because I often dont keep track of what day episodes come out and click on a thread out of habit


----------



## magneze (Aug 17, 2022)

Great finish 👍


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 17, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> Now that Kim is lawyering again I'm looking forward to the next instalment.    "Kim WexLaw" coming soon.



Looking forward to the first episode, where she passes the Florida bar exam by wrestling an alligator.


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I still don't see the point of putting spoiler tags in these threads about shows that are clearly labelled in the thread title. Don't click on the thread if you've not seen the latest episode. But anyway... it's all done and dusted. And the final episode was perfect. IMO. A lot to unpack there. Stuart Jeffries writes quite a good summary here of the whole shebang though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post liked for the comment about spoilers, not that shit Jeffries article.

I seem to be in a very small minority, but I thought the last episode was pretty poor, as have been the last couple of seasons.  There's no 'poignancy,' just a lot of repetition, lazy direction that pretends to be arty,  and rather unbelievable scenes.  The whole Howard thing was ridiculous, Jesse's scenes were poor (he's lived in the desert all his fucking life, why would he be surprised by rain?) and the cunt continued to abuse Kim just to set up a cheesy re-enactment of the 'Walt gets Skyler off' part at the end of BB.

The man was a piece of human shit who deserved none of the 'rewards' he got at the end.

There were, of course, several good bits, eg those with Marie & Chuck, but the turd should have lost it all., it's what he deserved.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 25, 2022)

belboid said:


> and the cunt continued to abuse Kim just to set up a cheesy re-enactment of the 'Walt gets Skyler off' part at the end of BB.


not sure what you mean? Jimmy didn't get Kimmy off with anything. She had already gotten off - the DA wasn't going to prosecute over Howard's death with no corroborating evidence.
yes he manipulated her by letting the Marshall overhear his conversation knowing that'd get passed on to her, so that she'd turn up to court in Albuquerque to see him finally confess (like she'd told him to on the phone). 
so not really like Walt supplying Skyler with the info on Hank's & Gomez's location to use to cut a deal. it doesn't change anything materially for Kim.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 25, 2022)

belboid said:


> why would he be surprised by rain?



Because he's on drugs.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2022)

Cerv said:


> not sure what you mean? Jimmy didn't get Kimmy off with anything. She had already gotten off - the DA wasn't going to prosecute over Howard's death with no corroborating evidence.
> yes he manipulated her by letting the Marshall overhear his conversation knowing that'd get passed on to her, so that she'd turn up to court in Albuquerque to see him finally confess (like she'd told him to on the phone).
> so not really like Walt supplying Skyler with the info on Hank's & Gomez's location to use to cut a deal. it doesn't change anything materially for Kim.


I agree.
He heard how Kim sought absolution.
We saw a bit with Walt to show how irredeemable he was.
Then he confessed. The confession was for Kim not the court as Kim is the only one he truly wants absolution from. Confession had to be real though to count, hence in court with consequences.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Because he's on drugs.


Aye, but also even British people are surprised by weather whenever it occurs


----------



## belboid (Aug 26, 2022)

Cerv said:


> not sure what you mean? Jimmy didn't get Kimmy off with anything. She had already gotten off - the DA wasn't going to prosecute over Howard's death with no corroborating evidence.
> yes he manipulated her by letting the Marshall overhear his conversation knowing that'd get passed on to her, so that she'd turn up to court in Albuquerque to see him finally confess (like she'd told him to on the phone).
> so not really like Walt supplying Skyler with the info on Hank's & Gomez's location to use to cut a deal. it doesn't change anything materially for Kim.


Tosh.  He got Kim there by giving a statement that dumped her back in it.  He put her back in danger solely to get her to see him admit all. That is an utter cunts trick.  Controlling and manipulative and utterly indefensible.  

The USA doesn’t have a coercive control law, but that’s what it was.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 5, 2022)

Just finished S06 last night having watched all of BCS over the last couple of months. So much to love. The glacial pace of the first couple of seasons was great - so little happened that they were effectively like the first 2 episodes of any other series. I wasn't sure about Kim at first; I couldn't buy their relationship & wasn't sure about her as an actor. Same with Saul - the reason I hadn't watched BCS before was that I found him so unlikeable in BB. I was a fool though; they're both excellent and get better as the seasons go on, Kim in particular.

Really glad I stuck with it though; some beautiful touches - Kim's concerned glances when Jimmy casually balances bottles on the balcony of their flat then her doing the same thing a few episodes later. Her descent into his world - foretold by Chuck who I think tells Jimmy he's poison and destroys everyone around him which Kim repeats as she breaks up with him. The disconcerting camera angles with cameras attached to doors/chairs etc. 

I've read the last few pages of the thread which has cleared up some of the questions I had re timelines/BB crossover etc (can't remember anything about BB tbh, bar really broad strokes.)

Is it worth watching El Camino or do I really need to rewatch BB first? (I can't remember what happened to Mike/Fring/the cartel characters for example.)


----------



## nogojones (Nov 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, but also even British people are surprised by weather whenever it occurs


We're generally off our tits as well though 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Cerv (Nov 5, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> Is it worth watching El Camino or do I really need to rewatch BB first? (I can't remember what happened to Mike/Fring/the cartel characters for example.)


if you can remember what happened with Jesse and the nazis and Walt's escape then return, that's all the knowledge you really need.

and yeah I think it's worth watching. serves as a nice epilogue to BB.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 5, 2022)

Cerv said:


> if you can remember what happened with Jesse and the nazis and Walt's escape then return, that's all the knowledge you really need.


Er nope


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 5, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> Er nope


Jesus - then you really need to rewatch BB!!!
Especially since you don't even remember the demise of Mike and Fring


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 5, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Jesus - then you really need to rewatch BB!!!
> Especially since you don't even remember the demise of Mike and Fring


I thought so  

It finished like 10 years ago or something didn't it? 👴


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 23, 2022)

Finally got to the end of BCS. Sorry, but I pretty much hated it overall. Ok, it had its moments, but compared to BB it simply didn’t grip me.  I remember watching BB being exhilarated by the storyline, wanting to know what happened next. BCS simply bored me with indulgent, sluggish five minute scenes in which nothing much happened.

The ending, with Jimmy putting himself in prison for the rest of his life, was so out of character with who he had been through the rest of the story, it was a laughable gimmick. A twist for the sake of one.  Mark me down as “not a fan”.


----------

